# Zyzz



## calves (Feb 17, 2014)

Right, no doubt there are many posts on here about this guy and how amazing he was, how aesthetically gifted he was. So, I decided to watched a few things on him and my opinion is that he was a wally. Showing off with some of the most ridiculous dance moves, constantly wearing a muscle vest, not to mention the constant unnecessary swearing and actually thinking he was the toughest and hardest man on earth!! There are many youtube channels of trainers, fitness models and bodybuilders but how many act like that? How does that become appealing? I ended up turning it off with the hump I found him that annoying.

Also his physique has been labelled by many as the most aesthetically pleasing. I don't see it. Obviously it is all a matter of opinion and this is mine.

Yes he was ripped to a degree but his muscle mass was hardly huge and being an ectomorph it's always easy to have the shredded look. I am sure we all know guys like that. I just don't see what all the hype is?

It'll interesting to hear what people think.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

@Merkleman get yo a55 in here.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

calves said:


> Right, no doubt there are many posts on here about this guy and how amazing he was, how aesthetically gifted he was. So, I decided to watched a few things on him and my opinion is that he was a wally. Showing off with some of the most ridiculous dance moves, constantly wearing a muscle vest, not to mention the constant unnecessary swearing and actually thinking he was the toughest and hardest man on earth!! There are many youtube channels of trainers, fitness models and bodybuilders but how many act like that? How does that become appealing? I ended up turning it off with the hump I found him that annoying.
> 
> Also his physique has been labelled by many as the most aesthetically pleasing. I don't see it. Obviously it is all a matter of opinion and this is mine.
> 
> ...


You had a five knuckle shuffle watching it though eh


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> You had a five knuckle shuffle watching it though eh


 :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

This has been done to death mate.

Geezer is dead, loads of coke and reccy drugs in a sauna in Thailand, probably getting pumped by a load of ladyboys.

The end.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh not another thread


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

He has a few little fan boys on here. They've got it in their heads that if they live and act like zyzz, they will become like him (women, attention etc).

Of course anyone over the age of 12 generally knows it's best to live in your own shoes and not try to pretend you're superman, arnie from commando, gordon gekko or anyone else since they're fabricated personalities. And like them, Zyzz was nothing more than an attention-whoring persona and man who played the character is dead due to rampant drug abuse.

Really I think the traditional Bruce lee wannabes were much more respectable.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

yawn


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I doubt many grown men with mature attitudes admire this guy tbh. He's sort of the male version of Kim Kardashian in terms of the mentally undeveloped following he attracts...


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Basically he was the 'start' of an aesthetic generation he inspired a lot of people, his YouTube videos are an 'act' he is a character zyzz does not exist....I don't understand why people get so involved in it? But don't forget your looking at his physic from 2011 its now 2014 what could of he looked like now?

There is a lot of shredded/aesthetic people out there now all the gymshark crew / harrison twins all say they where inspired by zyzz but they have pretty much taken over now


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Fcuk Zyzz!! But for the matter, everyone raves he had like some godly, rare/gifted physique. He never had absolutely amazing genetics and there was nothing really special about him if you ask me. am pretty sure anyone starting from as small as him with similar genetics and a fcuk load of High dose Tren and god knows what else, could achieve similar if not better! Frank Zane & Bob Paris was the king of Aesthetics. Frank actually had great thickness/density to his physique and amazing lats. always been the Bodybuilder I've aspire to, since I started training. I am genuinely SO tired of every little *** trying to become Zyzz!!!!! it's trending everywhere!!! turn it in lads and just bail the whole ''Brah'' and all tha crap you spew. let's be honest? all Zyzz has done is inspired soooooo many lads to hammer the juice and live a wreckless yet dangerous lifestyle. guarantee, he's inspired sooo many to go the gym and pursue Bodybuilding and whatever, but when they realise his physique was built on a fcuk load of Tren ect. you think there not gonna juice it? LOL... He lived a good party life and was in GOOD shape but he was nothing spectacular.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

this is whay happens when hentro teenagers speed to much time staring at shirtless boys


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't know much at all about Zyzz so neither admire nor hate him. The real problem is the cringe-worthy fawning of his fanboys. Most normal people, but especially grown men, may admire or respect someone but they drawn the line well short of public hero worship and spontaneous ejaculation at the thought of their idol. The whole Zyzz crew come across like a gaggle of 12-year old boy-band groupies.


----------



## calves (Feb 17, 2014)

I wasn't trying to bring up old news I was just baffled by all the hype and hadn't looked into it until the other. I know I was late checking it all out but it was something that I had to check out. I stated my opinion above and it's good to see more or less everyone agreeing that he was a plonker.

Youngstarz, I totally agree with you!


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ian_Montrose said:


> I don't know much at all about Zyzz so neither admire nor hate him. The real problem is the cringe-worthy fawning of his fanboys. Most normal people, but especially grown men, may admire or respect someone but they drawn the line well short of public hero worship and spontaneous ejaculation at the thought of their idol. The whole Zyzz crew come across like a gaggle of 12-year old boy-band groupies.


 Well said sir, the bloke was a nobody but the groupies will one day look back on this and be seriously embarrassed at how they behaved... Why not use one direction as inspiration instead....


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Fvck off with your zyzz threads, he inspired a generation to do drugs, be self-obsessed and talk/act like cvnt.

YAWWWWWWWWWWWN


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

although he was an idiot ... he marketed himself and got recognised extremely well. geeza been dead 2-3 years? and still getting threads daily about him. the amount of fan boys hes got he would be making a killing if he was still alive


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> This has been done to death mate.
> 
> Geezer is dead, loads of coke and reccy drugs in a sauna in Thailand, probably getting pumped by a load of ladyboys.
> 
> The end.


after reading this post, ive decided that thats how i want to go! :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

And most young gym goers now think the word aesthetic is some kind of specific bodybuilding word.

The thick cvnts.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Wow, how people can be so enraged about a guy who is 'acting' trying to get his name around to basically promote himself and make money - I think he's really clever and to be honest business minded

If he wants to take recreational drugs and party then that is what he enjoys

MOST OF THE BLOODY WORLD TAKE DRUG - doctors, lawyers, bankers so why cant 'zyzz'

How someone can compare frank zane to zyzz is funny

He didnt really promote the use of steroids and im sorry the statistics are something like 1 in 3 gym users take steroid that aint down to zyzz lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> @Merkleman get yo a55 in here.


why? he only gets it kicked everytime.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Saw lad in my gym in Zyzz vest

Changed Gym


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Zyzz is dead ??? Whats


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Merkleman said:


> The guy was an idiot, he didn't even have a good physique and I can't see why people are inspired by him. I mean who wants to be shredded, fùck women all the time, chill with your mates, go to uni a few days a week, be popular on a forum and be popular in Sydney? He had a shìt life really, I'd rather be unknown, fùck average looking girls, stay quiet just so people don't have an opinion of me, live a normal life like most people and die at an old age with the usual accomplishments in life.
> 
> What annoys me is the fanboys, they talk like him and act like him and it's sad. I think we should all say that my opinion is the 100% truth. It's okay to use words like 'Innit' and copy Ali G because he was cool, as long as you don't use the words 'mirin, brah, umad, etc' then you're a cool guy and I like you. I think the thing that annoys me the most is that he was happy and loved himself, there's nothing I hate more than people who look in the mirror at their hard work and walk around in a vest to show it off, it's a disgrace. All bodybuilders should cover up and wear ski-ing clothing or something like that. If he wasn't as happy, vein and confident, he would have been a good guy.
> 
> EDIT: Plus, he only put on like 30-40KG of muscle so I don't see the big deal? He was using steroids too so it doesn't count.


u mad brah? dont be a sad **** be a sick ****


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

I wouldn't be friends with this lad but dont believe in speaking ill of the dead so all the best to those that liked him


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Nara said:


> Maybe, but you still look like **** LOL, maybe you should actually lift instead of posting bro.


everyone gotta start some where get a pic up and we will judge u bro


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Big ape said:


> everyone gotta start some where get a pic up and we will judge u bro


Okay

He still has over 2,000 posts and looks like that


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> If that bothered me, do you think I'd bother putting a picture of me at 9 stone as my avatar? Go to my journal, we can both be in stitches at my lifts too lol.


shhh, I'm out of this thread now.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Didnt realise you had to be a beefcake to have 2000+ forums posts, learn something new everyday.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

HDU said:


> Oh not another thread


Yeah, this is a forum mate so unfortunately you're likely to see a lot of threads.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Nara said:


> Maybe, but you still look like **** LOL, maybe you should actually lift instead of posting bro.





Nara said:


> Looked better than you phaggot.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

I said:


> Yeah' date=' this is a forum mate so unfortunately you're likely to see a lot of threads.[/quote']
> 
> You know what I meant. Stop acting like a smart cvnt.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

HDU said:


> You know what I meant. Stop acting like a smart cvnt.


Just doing my job


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

negged for speaking ill of the dead...I just tripled your red bar lolz

u mad bro?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Merkleman said:


>


No matter if you're out in the sun or indoors browsing forums, nobody's not getting burned today.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Merkleman said:


> If that bothered me, do you think I'd bother putting a picture of me at 9 stone as my avatar? Go to my journal, we can both be in stitches at my lifts too lol.


Fcuk the haterz brah we all had to start somewhere. Keep lifting heavy as poss and eat like a cvnt.

In the words of the *prophet *"We're all gonna make it" 

SickC


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> The guy was an idiot, he didn't even have a good physique and I can't see why people are inspired by him. I mean who wants to be shredded, fùck women all the time, chill with your mates, go to uni a few days a week, be popular on a forum and be popular in Sydney? He had a shìt life really, I'd rather be unknown, fùck average looking girls, stay quiet just so people don't have an opinion of me, live a normal life like most people and die at an old age with the usual accomplishments in life.
> 
> What annoys me is the fanboys, they talk like him and act like him and it's sad. I think we should all say that my opinion is the 100% truth. It's okay to use words like 'Innit' and copy Ali G because he was cool, as long as you don't use the words 'mirin, brah, umad, etc' then you're a cool guy and I like you. I think the thing that annoys me the most is that he was happy and loved himself, there's nothing I hate more than people who look in the mirror at their hard work and walk around in a vest to show it off, it's a disgrace. All bodybuilders should cover up and wear ski-ing clothing or something like that. If he wasn't as happy, vein and confident, he would have been a good guy.
> 
> EDIT: Plus, he only put on like 30-40KG of muscle so I don't see the big deal? He was using steroids too so it doesn't count.


You're really not all there are you mate...


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I got ya back @Merkleman , I'll neg this sucka into oblivion



Nara said:


> Maybe, but you still look like **** LOL, maybe you should actually lift instead of posting bro.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Confused.jpg
> 
> LOL!


Exactly my point, you are a confused..


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

How can anyone not like dis mad cvut? srs


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

WHAT THE **** DID YOU SAY ABOUT ZYZZ YOU LITTLE ****


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

robdobbie said:


> I got ya back @Merkleman , I'll neg this sucka into oblivion


got ya back too bro double whammy lolz


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ahahah fvcking love these threads!

Zyzz had a good body, his attitude was quite funny at times, laid back and pretty much care free. I don't see the problem, but I am 19, soo..

I can see why the older generation would look at him and think 'wtf', especially when they had Mr Olympias that became global icons coming out of their ass's left right and centre, you guys certainly had no lack of inspiration back in the 'golden age', or even if you've just slightly missed the golden age because your too young. (I mean look at Arnold now, for my generation, he looks like my nan topless lol)

I couldn't name a Mr Olympia within the past 10+ years that I could relate to on any level, Jay cutler, Coleman (That's really the only modern two I know of) etc are both freaks of nature, huge, great genetics and a hell of a lot of steroids, I can't relate to that, neither can 95% of people my age who are interested in Bodybuilding.

Then look at Zyzz, top notch aesthetics body, swarmed with women, money, fame and most other things he wanted...His physique is much more attainable to your average skinny guy, sure, serious work and steroids are still needed...But not to the same degree.

That's why I think he' so popular...The younger generations can relate.

Love him or hate him, I don't care! If I achieved his physique I would be chuffed, end of.

Edit: Did Zyzz inspire me to start lifting? Nope, I was lifting 6-8 months before I even knew the guy existed. But he sure as hell did motivate me to continue, and showed me what a true ectomorph can achieve with will power and Tren lol I Didn't know of any true skinny guys who got big (And a few guys on here keep saying 'I started at 10st etc etc, that isn't skinny, try starting at 8.5st like me) so again, zyzz was someone I could relate to...As was/is the case for many many more people like me


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

He was a stupid attention seeking cvnt that got famous by posting his pictures on an image board called 4chan, they made him some sort of god on there that give him a boost and like most things that happen on 4chan it gained a lot attention. did he look impressive? yes. was he a up his own **** arrogant thunder cvnt? yes. but there is only room in this world for two thunder cvnts, so I killed him. The end. sorry @Merkleman hope we can remain watsapp friend.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

prefer Zyzz to most of the boring bodybuilders you see in documentaries etc...boring set of ****s...no point focusing on training without enjoying life, which is the feeling I get from BB'ers


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

barsnack said:


> prefer Zyzz to most of the boring bodybuilders you see in documentaries etc...boring set of ****s...no point focusing on training without enjoying life, which is the feeling I get from BB'ers


agree most of them have 0 personailty


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Nara said:


> We're all gonna make it, except Jason Genova and this Merkleman dumbass.


Are you American?


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

PaulB said:


> Are you American?


Nope.


----------



## calves (Feb 17, 2014)

I am fairly new to this forum, but I really don't understand the red rectangles under your name, or green in most peoples case! I'm guessing mine is red due to an infringement?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

calves said:


> I am fairly new to this forum, but I really don't understand the red rectangles under your name, or green in most peoples case! I'm guessing mine is red due to an infringement?


no, it means people think your a ****


----------



## calves (Feb 17, 2014)

Ha! furry muff! :confused1:



barsnack said:


> no, it means people think your a ****


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

I love zzyzzz


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

calves said:


> I am fairly new to this forum, but I really don't understand the red rectangles under your name, or green in most peoples case! I'm guessing mine is red due to an infringement?


Red means people think you're an ass. Green means you're an ass but have managed to hide it well.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Fcuk me some of u guys really just spent that much effort typing essays on this goon, it's nice out folks go live instead!


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

complete wnker but did more with a average physique than most pro bodybuilders do with theirs


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Got no strong opinion on Zyzz himself, but do find it baffling that so many other people do - as I said on a previous thread about him, at times the way people idolise him is borderline creepy. I have that view of a lot of the celebrity idolisation that goes on too though - Zyzz is by no means the only person who has a slightly creepy following.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

dtlv said:


> Got no strong opinion on Zyzz himself, but do find it baffling that so many other people do - as I said on a previous thread about him, at times the way people idolise him is borderline creepy. I have that view of a lot of the celebrity idolisation that goes on too though - Zyzz is by no means the only person who has a slightly creepy following.


When girls are going out and buying bottles of perfume (without actually smelling them) just because it has biebers or one direction's mug on the adverts, I know **** ain't right with the world.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Fcuk me some of u guys really just spent that much effort typing essays on this goon, it's nice out folks go live instead!


outside, what with all the Muslim's and Islamic Ray Gums...im safer inside


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Twilheimer (Mar 10, 2014)

Who's Zyuzz?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> You must be new here.
> 
> Anybody that's been here long enough would know I was being sarcastic, I'm the ultimate Zyzz fanboy.


Don't you mean, Zyzz bumboy


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Zyzz was a trolling wizard to played up to the sterotype of self obsessed meathead bbers to **** morons off and his ability to do this has clearly surpassed his legendary death after a massive drug binge in a brothel. Not a bad way to check out of this world imo. I'd take that anyday no probs

Better than living to 50+ and ending up having some cvut wiping your **** for you as you drool in a nursing home imo

SickC


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

A lot of his sad followers would actually suck him off if he told them to do so, that's worst than jumping off a cliff!


----------



## Jamestuala (Apr 16, 2014)

Everyone's jealous of zzyz


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Is it ironic that his mother was a cardiac specialist?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd do him


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> I'd do him


That's hardly an accolade, given how low you set the bar.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

calves said:


> Right, no doubt there are many posts on here about this guy and how amazing he was, how aesthetically gifted he was. So, I decided to watched a few things on him and my opinion is that he was a wally. Showing off with some of the most ridiculous dance moves, constantly wearing a muscle vest, not to mention the constant unnecessary swearing and actually thinking he was the toughest and hardest man on earth!! There are many youtube channels of trainers, fitness models and bodybuilders but how many act like that? How does that become appealing? I ended up turning it off with the hump I found him that annoying.
> 
> Also his physique has been labelled by many as the most aesthetically pleasing. I don't see it. Obviously it is all a matter of opinion and this is mine.
> 
> Yes he was ripped to a degree but his muscle mass was hardly huge and being an ectomorph it's always easy to have the shredded look. I am sure we all know guys like that.


LOL u must be really mad brah..

and u judge him based on some videos you just watched - this was more of an "act" for entertainment purpose u know

ofc ive never met him either in irl but i can think outside of the box and i can understand that this is only a part of his being, i think personally he was a really nice guy u would like to hang around with..

sad that he died, he wouldve been big on yt nowdays - i think.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Admire people like Dan Green, people who break records and are legends.


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Admire people like Dan Green, people who break records and are legends.


In your opinion people like poundstone are great, but general population they really don't give two ****s and are not mirin. Anyways this guy imo is something which i look up to and is more popular than the people you posted without actually winning contests, more about his actual appearance. End of the day most of us lift to look good, but we don't want to look hideous to the opposite sex.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

siamakdieded said:


> In your opinion people like poundstone are great, but general population they really don't give two ****s and are not mirin. Anyways this guy imo is something which i look up to and is more popular than the people you posted without actually winning contests, more about his actual appearance. End of the day most of us lift to look good, but we don't want to look hideous to the opposite sex.
> 
> View attachment 152476


You are comparing Zyzz to Poundstone and Dan Green??


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Do who know who Dan Green is?


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> You are comparing Zyzz to Poundstone and Dan Green??


Physically speaking zyzz was better than them in respect to what the general population prefers, which is why fitness models like the one i posted are more widely reconised than the ones you posted. Most people lift cause it is fun, and because they want to get more women, so going to the gym and coming out with a physique that is appealing to women is a win win.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

siamakdieded said:


> Physically speaking zyzz was better than them in respect to what the general population prefers, which is why fitness models like the one i posted are more widely reconised than the ones you posted. Most people lift cause it is fun, and because they want to get more women, so going to the gym and coming out with a physique that is appealing to women is a win win.


So you rate Zyzz above Poundstone and Dan Green?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

siamakdieded said:


> Physically speaking zyzz was better than them in respect to what the general population prefers, which is why fitness models like the one i posted are more widely reconised than the ones you posted. Most people lift cause it is fun, and because they want to get more women, so going to the gym and coming out with a physique that is appealing to women is a win win.


Physically speaking, you are a helmet. Here is my squat:-

tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erwIwly98yc

Your opinion means fook all to me.


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> So you rate Zyzz above Poundstone and Dan Green?


Rate? As in who put in more work? Than the two you mentioned, admire in the sense i would like to look like which of the three? Probably zyzz, pretty close between zyzz/dan for me, but dan looks too big for something i am aiming for. Zyzz with more mass like this guy


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

siamakdieded said:


> Rate? As in who put in more work? Than the two you mentioned, admire in the sense i would like to look like which of the three? Probably zyzz, pretty close between zyzz/dan for me, but dan looks too big for something i am aiming for. Zyzz with more mass like this guy
> View attachment 152477


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Physically speaking, you are a helmet. Here is my squat:-
> 
> tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erwIwly98yc
> 
> Your opinion means fook all to me.


I seriously don't care what you can move. Different goals, i want to look aesthetically pleasing. No need to get butt hurt, you wanted to know why people look up to zyzz, it was because he had a mixture of physical and personality attributes.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Huntingground said:


>


G4P?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

siamakdieded said:


> I seriously don't care what you can move. Different goals, i want to look aesthetically pleasing. No need to get butt hurt, you wanted to know why people look up to zyzz, it was because he had a mixture of physical and personality attributes.


Butt hurt by a pencil neck.



You obviously don't know the hierarchy of the fora.


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Butt hurt by a pencil neck.
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't know the hierarchy of the fora.


Hierarchy of forum? Do you seriously have pride over your internet rep? Talk to me when you make a youtube account and blow up so fast that you get approached in real life by people who think you are a hilarious. I have had my internet fame, and seriously did not give two ****s about it. End of the day if you show that video to the general population, they would think you were just fat, tell them you took gear to get there and they will feel bad for you.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

siamakdieded said:


> Hierarchy of forum? Do you seriously have pride over your internet rep? Talk to me when you make a youtube account and blow up so fast that you get approached in real life by people who think you are a hilarious. I have had my internet fame, and seriously did not give two ****s about it. End of the day if you show that video to the general population, they would think you were just fat, tell them you took gear to get there and they will feel bad for you.


OK, here goes, do you fancy backing up your pathetic words 1-2-1. You can tell me I am fat. To my face. Let me guess : you live in your bedsit and worship people like me. Do you want to meet?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@siamakdieded, I am going to bed now, I need to work tomorrow, You will be able to sit in your bedsit all day. Offer stands. I'll be in Canary Wharf all day. If you fancy getting out of the bedsit and proving yourself, I'll be in Cat and Canary all day.

Chance of you turning up : 0


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> OK, here goes, do you fancy backing up your pathetic words 1-2-1. You can tell me I am fat. To my face. Let me guess : you live in your bedsit and worship people like me. Do you want to meet?


lol surprised hes not said he'll get his Dad on you yet


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> OK, here goes, do you fancy backing up your pathetic words 1-2-1. You can tell me I am fat. To my face. Let me guess : you live in your bedsit and worship people like me. Do you want to meet?


Sure i will meet you and tell you to your face you are fat, but i ain't coming down to canary. If you want to meet and not blowing smoke to look like a big man to your internet friends inbox me. I live in NW11 but i will meet you somewhere close by. I don't look up to people like you tbh, broke and stupid are worse traits ever, to bad you will never live in an area like this http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/property/london/nw11/hampstead-garden-suburb-golders-green/ cheapest bedsit is £300k, which is probably worth more than your poverty house.

Posted pic of rental i get from one property with part of my address at the top just to verify where i live. On a serious note, you are a grown man ad got kids, i just act like an idiot for the lols, do you really get rustled so easily? I will meet you anytime, don't worry, just wondering how a grown man like yourself is such an idiot that he thinks he is on top of the world for being fat. I feel bad for people like you, take lots of gear, look like ****, mediocre lifestyle, and think they are big shots.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

siamakdieded said:


> Sure i will meet you and tell you to your face you are fat, but i ain't coming down to canary. If you want to meet and not blowing smoke to look like a big man to your internet friends inbox me. I live in NW11 but i will meet you somewhere close by. I don't look up to people like you tbh, broke and stupid are worse traits ever, to bad you will never live in an area like this http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/property/london/nw11/hampstead-garden-suburb-golders-green/ cheapest bedsit is £300k, which is probably worth more than your poverty house.
> 
> Posted pic of rental i get from one property with part of my address at the top just to verify where i live. On a serious note, you are a grown man ad got kids, i just act like an idiot for the lols, do you really get rustled so easily? I will meet you anytime, don't worry, just wondering how a grown man like yourself is such an idiot that he thinks he is on top of the world for being fat. I feel bad for people like you, take lots of gear, look like ****, mediocre lifestyle, and think they are big shots.


----------



## calves (Feb 17, 2014)

I only asked about this Zyzz character! Didn't mean to start a beef ting!!! :whistling:


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

siamakdieded said:


> Sure i will meet you and tell you to your face you are fat, but i ain't coming down to canary. If you want to meet and not blowing smoke to look like a big man to your internet friends inbox me. I live in NW11 but i will meet you somewhere close by. I don't look up to people like you tbh, broke and stupid are worse traits ever, to bad you will never live in an area like this http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/property/london/nw11/hampstead-garden-suburb-golders-green/ cheapest bedsit is £300k, which is probably worth more than your poverty house.
> 
> Posted pic of rental i get from one property with part of my address at the top just to verify where i live. On a serious note, you are a grown man ad got kids, i just act like an idiot for the lols, do you really get rustled so easily? I will meet you anytime, don't worry, just wondering how a grown man like yourself is such an idiot that he thinks he is on top of the world for being fat. I feel bad for people like you, take lots of gear, look like ****, mediocre lifestyle, and think they are big shots.


Jesus you post some ****e on this forum. You constantly critise people for being fat yet not everyones goal is to be 200lbs and 6%bf. People do train for strength. I take it the wsm competitiors are laughable for taking gear and looking like that? You also critise people for being poor. Get a fcuking life. Lets see pictures of your incredible psychique. Your yet to post any.

To cut to the point stop fcuking thinking your better than everyone cause your far from it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

siamakdieded said:


> Sure i will meet you and tell you to your face you are fat, but i ain't coming down to canary. If you want to meet and not blowing smoke to look like a big man to your internet friends inbox me. I live in NW11 but i will meet you somewhere close by. I don't look up to people like you tbh, broke and stupid are worse traits ever, to bad you will never live in an area like this http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/property/london/nw11/hampstead-garden-suburb-golders-green/ cheapest bedsit is £300k, which is probably worth more than your poverty house.
> 
> Posted pic of rental i get from one property with part of my address at the top just to verify where i live. On a serious note, you are a grown man ad got kids, i just act like an idiot for the lols, do you really get rustled so easily? I will meet you anytime, don't worry, just wondering how a grown man like yourself is such an idiot that he thinks he is on top of the world for being fat. I feel bad for people like you, take lots of gear, look like ****, mediocre lifestyle, and think they are big shots.


Haahaa, you obviously don't know me. 300k is loose change. Tell you what, I'll shoot down to NW11 today, I'll bounce you around a boozer and post a vid up. Up for it?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

siamakdieded said:


> Sure i will meet you and tell you to your face you are fat, but i ain't coming down to canary. If you want to meet and not blowing smoke to look like a big man to your internet friends inbox me. I live in NW11 but i will meet you somewhere close by. I don't look up to people like you tbh, broke and stupid are worse traits ever, to bad you will never live in an area like this http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/property/london/nw11/hampstead-garden-suburb-golders-green/ cheapest bedsit is £300k, which is probably worth more than your poverty house.
> 
> Posted pic of rental i get from one property with part of my address at the top just to verify where i live. On a serious note, you are a grown man ad got kids, i just act like an idiot for the lols, do you really get rustled so easily? I will meet you anytime, don't worry, just wondering how a grown man like yourself is such an idiot that he thinks he is on top of the world for being fat. I feel bad for people like you, take lots of gear, look like ****, mediocre lifestyle, and think they are big shots.


You won't miss me, I'm 20st and look like this.






Boozer and time, pencil neck.

You will hope I miss you, pencil neck.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, you obviously don't know me. 300k is loose change. Tell you what, I'll shoot down to NW11 today, I'll bounce you around a boozer and post a vid up. Up for it?


Get him told Huntingground, the kids a proper sh1t head, nobody irritates me on this forum more than him.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> Get him told Huntingground, the kids a proper sh1t head, nobody irritates me on this forum more than him.


What is the chance he meets me? Fook all? He can call me a fat coont to my face.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> What is the chance he meets me? Fook all? He can call me a fat coont to my face.


More than likely to send his mum.


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, you obviously don't know me. 300k is loose change. Tell you what, I'll shoot down to NW11 today, I'll bounce you around a boozer and post a vid up. Up for it?


Never gonna happen.... Keyboard warriors like him are too busy in the single bedroom in the parents house masturbating and being hard over the internet to go outside....


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

So much money he has to use word online , i can knock up a statement better looking than that in 2 min with the address of buckingham palace - that pic means ****all - other than you are **** at creating statements.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2014)

boutye911 said:


> Jesus you post some ****e on this forum. You constantly critise people for being fat yet not everyones goal is to be 200lbs and 6%bf. People do train for strength. I take it the wsm competitiors are laughable for taking gear and looking like that? You also critise people for being poor. Get a fcuking life. Lets see pictures of your incredible psychique. Your yet to post any.
> 
> *To cut to the point stop fcuking thinking your better than everyone cause your far from it*.


It's called "projection". You project onto others the weakness and failings you refuse to acknowledge in yourself. Individuals who persistently find fault and put others down have deep rooted issues of inadequacy and insecurity.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> The guy was an idiot, he didn't even have a good physique and I can't see why people are inspired by him. I mean who wants to be shredded, fùck women all the time, chill with your mates, go to uni a few days a week, be popular on a forum and be popular in Sydney? He had a shìt life really, I'd rather be unknown, fùck average looking girls, stay quiet just so people don't have an opinion of me, live a normal life like most people and die at an old age with the usual accomplishments in life.
> 
> What annoys me is the fanboys, they talk like him and act like him and it's sad. I think we should all say that my opinion is the 100% truth. It's okay to use words like 'Innit' and copy Ali G because he was cool, as long as you don't use the words 'mirin, brah, umad, etc' then you're a cool guy and I like you. I think the thing that annoys me the most is that he was happy and loved himself, there's nothing I hate more than people who look in the mirror at their hard work and walk around in a vest to show it off, it's a disgrace. All bodybuilders should cover up and wear ski-ing clothing or something like that. If he wasn't as happy, vein and confident, he would have been a good guy.
> 
> EDIT: Plus, he only put on like 30-40KG of muscle so I don't see the big deal? He was using steroids too so it doesn't count.


"Innit" is short for isnt it and is northern dialect not Ali G


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh and you two apparently millionaire 30+ year old parents arguing like that over internet rep i uave more money than you my friends are bigger tuan your friends etc et

Its fuucking pathetic an you sound like little kids

Your both clearly chatting shiite.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2014)

I just watched some of his videos. I don't think he died being bummed by ladyboys in a sauna more like he watched one if his videos and died of embarrassment.

For all his assclown antics he never really paid much attention to the part of him that was really broken did he.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Fvck off with your zyzz threads, he inspired a generation to do drugs, be self-obsessed and talk/act like cvnt.
> 
> YAWWWWWWWWWWWN


To be fair. So does does the steroid section of UKM


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> To be fair. So does does the steroid section of UKM


But people don't suck the preverable c0ck of the steroid section of ukm like they do zzzz's


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

mrwright said:


> Oh and you two apparently millionaire 30+ year old parents arguing like that over internet rep i uave more money than you my friends are bigger tuan your friends etc et
> 
> Its fuucking pathetic an you sound like little kids
> 
> Your both clearly chatting shiite.


Are you talking about me?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> You won't miss me, I'm 20st and look like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't even comprehend having that much weight on my shoulders (Well I could, I'd literally just snap)

Think I would struggle with 100Kg for one rep!

Good effort budd.


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm sorry but how the fvck is he physically gifted? He was an extreme ectomorph!

If you were on the amount of tren and dnp/clen he was on and didn't look aesthetic or close to it you'd have some pretty sh1t genetics.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

PortsladeMan said:


> I'm sorry but how the fvck is he physically gifted? He was an extreme ectomorph!
> 
> If you were on the amount of tren and dnp/clen he was on and didn't look aesthetic or close to it you'd have some pretty sh1t genetics.


He was only 22, he got a lot bigger in his final months and reached 100KG (As his death certificate says)

Me personall, I think given another 2 years he would have had a physique that not many men could put down...He was already only 4-5KG lighter than Arnold

(Which as me and another guy talked about, is strange because Arnold just looked so much bigger...We couldn't work out where all that weight was lol)

But I'd have loved to have seen where he'd be today physique wise.

I agree he was top end of the spectrum of a mens health and fitness magazine (Those are the pictures you see the most of him posing etc at about 90KG)

But he did get pretty damn big at the end (Very few pictures of him at 100KG)


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Zyzz (90'sh KG) Mens health and fitness physique;



Zyzz (100'sh KG) bit of a unit considering how cut he was aswell;


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> He was only 22, he got a lot bigger in his final months and reached 100KG (As his death certificate says)
> 
> Me personall, I think given another 2 years he would have had a physique that not many men could put down...He was already only 4-5KG lighter than Arnold
> 
> ...


I do question the validity of that measurement, I mean yeah Arnold did look a lot bigger... but anyway, supposing he was 100kg...

If you do that amount of gear (yeah I know you can do lots of it and still look pretty sh1t) and train/eat properly for 3 years and end up looking like that, I don't think it is impressive.

I think most men could put down a physique as good as his with the same amount of training and drugs.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

PortsladeMan said:


> I do question the validity of that measurement, I mean yeah Arnold did look a lot bigger... but anyway, supposing he was 100kg...
> 
> If you do that amount of gear (yeah I know you can do lots of it and still look pretty sh1t) and train/eat properly for 3 years and end up looking like that, I don't think it is impressive.
> 
> I think most men could put down a physique as good as his with the same amount of training and drugs.


As they say, don't knock it til' you try it.

I think if you ever reached 100KG at 6% you would surely be over the moon? ..I feel like I'm missing something here, like 100KG 6% is easily obtained and isn't very special at all.

And how much is 'That amount of gear' ..That's all I keep reading...'So much gear' ..He did so much gear he should have been blah blah.

How do you know much gear he took? And in retrospect, how much gear should he have had to of taken to reach his size and to be considered successful, instead of an under-achiever?

As much as people hate to admit it because of the stigma attacked to his name, he was in great shape and on a fast track to being HUGE.


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> As they say, don't knock it til' you try it.
> 
> I think if you ever reached 100KG at 6% you would surely be over the moon? ..I feel like I'm missing something here, like 100KG 6% is easily obtained and isn't very special at all.
> 
> ...


Obviously nobody knows the truth about how much he did, but it was generally believed that he was on tren all year round. Yes I know, could be complete BS, but seems believable to me.

It just makes me cringe when people idolise some skinny kid who did a fvckload of juice and bulked up to that size. The sad thing is, many think they'll be able to do the same naturally.

I know I am going on about it but it is because it's true. Whether you like it or not, if he had never touched AAS he wouldn't have an impressive physique at all. You can't brush off the gear comments and try to act as if his physique wasn't down to that at the end of the day.

I'll be getting on the tren soon like he did, and if I don't have more muscle on me than that by 21 then I'll be pretty disappointed.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Mclovin147, you think Zyzz was 100KG?

Flex is 100KG.



No chance Zyzz was 100KG, more like 80 imo.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

PortsladeMan said:


> Obviously nobody knows the truth about how much he did, but it was generally believed that he was on tren all year round. Yes I know, could be complete BS, but seems believable to me.
> 
> It just makes me cringe when people idolise some skinny kid who did a fvckload of juice and bulked up to that size. The sad thing is, many think they'll be able to do the same naturally.
> 
> ...


You find it easy to believe that he was on tren all year, but not that he is 100KG?

Many lads on here can't stand tren for 10 weeks, yet a lone a years worth...I think that's a low-blow and a cop out to be honest mate.

And Arnold's physique was attained naturally? ...I don't see much point in playing the steroids card on a steroids forum.

If Arnold had never touched steroids, no one would know he ever existed ....As with pretty much every other bodybuilding 'idol', so that's a redundant point IMO.

You'll be doing exactly the same as Zyzz then (Jumping on Tren before your 21st), your knocking him for it and planning on doing the same lol

If you can hit 100Kg at 6% before your 21 you will get a lot of respect....or so you would think, zyzz did it, considered an idiot with an average physique....

Wish you all the best in your cycle budd, if you got a journal, tag me in it, haven't yet followed a Tren cycle from start to finish, would be a good learning curve for me.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

PortsladeMan said:


> Obviously nobody knows the truth about how much he did, but it was generally believed that he was on tren all year round. Yes I know, could be complete BS, but seems believable to me.
> 
> It just makes me cringe when people idolise some skinny kid who did a fvckload of juice and bulked up to that size. The sad thing is, many think they'll be able to do the same naturally.
> 
> ...


His size isn't the issue, its that fact he stayed in that condition year round whilst also gaining decent amounts of mass. Just look at this forum and you'll see that 99% of people have never reached his condition and those that have, have only sustained it for short amounts of time. However you look at it, what he achieved is impressive and something very few people will achieve.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> @Mclovin147, you think Zyzz was 100KG?
> 
> Flex is 100KG.
> 
> ...


I do believe he was 100Kg simply because that's what Iv repeatedly read mate, no reason to believe multiple pages, including his Wiki page is lying lol

Iv chucked their pictures side by side mate for a better comparison (Considering Flex is baby oiled up/pumped and dehydrated, and in better light)

(And you think zyzz was 80Kg, only 15KG heavier than me...Now that's a **** take.)


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> @Mclovin147, you think Zyzz was 100KG?
> 
> Flex is 100KG.
> 
> ...





Mclovin147 said:


> I do believe he was 100Kg simply because that's what Iv repeatedly read mate, no reason to believe multiple pages, including his Wiki page is lying lol
> 
> Iv chucked their pictures side by side mate for a better comparison (Considering Flex is baby oiled up/pumped and dehydrated, and in better light)
> 
> ...


Flex is also like 5ft6. Zyzz was over 6ft wasn't he?


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> I do believe he was 100Kg simply because that's what Iv repeatedly read mate, no reason to believe multiple pages, including his Wiki page is lying lol
> 
> Iv chucked their pictures side by side mate for a better comparison (Considering Flex is baby oiled up/pumped and dehydrated, and in better light)
> 
> ...


That zyzz fella is 6'1 so probably is around the 100k mark. Dont know anything about him at all but hes in good shape. 15 and a half stone and a low bf% is very impressive regardless if people like him or not.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Vivid said:


> His size isn't the issue, its that fact he stayed in that condition year round whilst also gaining decent amounts of mass. Just look at this forum and you'll see that 99% of people have never reached his condition and those that have, have only sustained it for short amounts of time. However you look at it, what he achieved is impressive and something very few people will achieve.


You say he's in that condition year round yet here:










Does anyone here actually know him personally to know he was completely ripped year round?


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> I do believe he was 100Kg simply because that's what Iv repeatedly read mate, no reason to believe multiple pages, including his Wiki page is lying lol
> 
> Iv chucked their pictures side by side mate for a better comparison (Considering Flex is baby oiled up/pumped and dehydrated, and in better light)
> 
> ...


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> You find it easy to believe that he was on tren all year, but not that he is 100KG?
> 
> Many lads on here can't stand tren for 10 weeks, yet a lone a years worth...I think that's a low-blow and a cop out to be honest mate.
> 
> ...


1. It isn't a cop-out. I am saying the impressiveness of it is undermined by his AAS use. I also didn't confirm that was true, I just wouldn't be surprised if it was.

2. I am not at all slagging anyone off for taking steroids. I wish I started when I was a bit younger in fact. My point is that the whole idea of him being aesthetically gifted and that is just b0ll0cks.

3. I am really looking forward to starting it, regardless of the sides, which I know could be very grim indeed. Note: I said I'd expect to have the same amount of muscle (at least), I purposely avoided going into body fat. As a meso/endo I don't think that will be realistic, and I eat like a pig! Not to mention I wouldn't want to take all the fat burning agents on top of tren and test! It will be interesting to see and I look forward to it. My last exam is next Wednesday though and this summer is going to be hectic so will be starting the log with pictures etc. when I start in the beginning of November, after Fresher's is out the way.

Only just noticed it's you from the other Zyzz convo lol, McLovin!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

You can't use his height to dismiss muscle mate, you can clearly see in that picture he was not some average joe in the gym like your trying to make out.

Don't forget, he was 22...Imagine what he would be like now if hadn't been cheesed with an under-lying heart problems.



PortsladeMan said:


> 1. It isn't a cop-out. I am saying the impressiveness of it is undermined by his AAS use. I also didn't confirm that was true, I just wouldn't be surprised if it was.
> 
> 2. I am not at all slagging anyone off for taking steroids. I wish I started when I was a bit younger in fact. My point is that the whole idea of him being aesthetically gifted and that is just b0ll0cks.
> 
> ...


In that case, we should all de value Arnold's physique...After all, it was acquired through lots and lots of AAS, so is his undermined aswell?

You can't set one rule for one bodybuilder and another for the other.

And Zyzz is much more cut than that other bloke in the comparison picture from what I can make out aswell.

Yes it's me lol .. just making a point, and I think a lot of people can see the point I'm making now Zyzz is stood next a Mr Olympia.

There are obviously bigger guys than Zyzz, but to call him average is comical.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

What was his squat? DL? Bench?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Sigma said:


> What was his squat? DL? Bench?


Not a clue mate!

Iv seen him rep 120Kg BB on incline and 50KG DB shoulder press.

That's the only numbers I can recall budd.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> Not a clue mate!
> 
> Iv seen him rep 120Kg BB on incline and 50KG DB shoulder press.
> 
> That's the only numbers I can recall budd.


Is that it?! **** me! And was this when he was on like a gram of Tren too? Was the 120 exc. bar weight at least?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Sigma said:


> Is that it?! **** me! And was this when he was on like a gram of Tren too? Was the 120 exc. bar weight at least?


I know yeah, baby weights that is budd.

I walk in the gym and see everyone throwing the 50Kg DB's around after they've blown the dust off them.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Not eveyone lifts trying to shift the most weight they can.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lol some proper bellends onhere honestly

fair enough you didnt like the way he came across in his vids. but trying to take shots at his progress and his lifts is just retarded. look at where we are and why most of us are here


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Am I the only person who thought he was a complete t1t?


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

Never heard of the guy so googled him and watched a few vids.

Seems like he was a total ****er to be honest,don't think his body was anything special either,what's the fuss??


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Am I the only person who thought he was a complete t1t?


No... Definitely not


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> Forever mirin.


Homoerotic nonsense....... You boys wanna have a good look at yourselves....


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I have listened to his youtube rants, and he just sounds like a coked up ego-maniac, and very immature.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

When I was young we looked up to figures like Arnie,Sylvester Stallone etc.These days men are more girly than the fvckin girls lol


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Am I the only person who thought he was a complete t1t?


Do you even read?



Deasy said:


> Never heard of the guy so googled him and watched a few vids.
> 
> Seems like he was a total ****er to be honest,don't think his body was anything special either,what's the fuss??


A lot of people say his physique is crap...They usually have 20KG less muscle than him.



Bomber1966 said:


> Homoerotic nonsense....... You boys wanna have a good look at yourselves....


Just looked at myself in the mirror.

I was Mirin.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> Do you even read?
> 
> A lot of people say his physique is crap...They usually have 20KG less muscle than him.
> 
> ...


Do I even read?


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> Do you even read?
> 
> A lot of people say his physique is crap...They usually have 20KG less muscle than him.
> 
> ...


Never said his physique was crap,just nothing super for how he seems to hype himself up.

No denying he's in really good shape,but seen better physiques in lots of gyms and same guys don't have that high opinion of themselves..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

He's like an aesthetic Louie Spence


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Deasy said:


> Never said his physique was crap,just nothing super for how he seems to hype himself up.
> 
> No denying he's in really good shape,but seen better physiques in lots of gyms and same guys don't have that high opinion of themselves..


Well there are loads of fake titty ho's roaming the streets, they don't all make it big like Katie Price did. A handful of luck can go along way imo..... right time, right place, best approach etc


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

FelonE said:


> When I was young we looked up to figures like Arnie,Sylvester Stallone etc.These days men are more girly than the fvckin girls lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^^ This


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

By zyzz fans logic we should all be ''mirin'' 1 direction as they to are living the dream, nailing chicks

Doesnt matter that they, aswell as zyzz are complete fcuking idiots


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Friday night, im bored, might read the thread but I guess two skinny runts think the guys a god because tall people will weigh more than shorter ones, half dozen chaps say he was a t**t and someone keeps pointing out he had no chest to speak of?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

siamakdieded said:


> Hierarchy of forum? Do you seriously have pride over your internet rep? Talk to me when you make a youtube account and blow up so fast that you get approached in real life by people who think you are a hilarious. I have had my internet fame, and seriously did not give two ****s about it. End of the day if you show that video to the general population, they would think you were just fat, tell them you took gear to get there and they will feel bad for you.


Called you out on this claim before fella - you provided no evidence then either


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Friday night, im bored, might read the thread but I guess two skinny runts think the guys a god because tall people will weigh more than shorter ones, half dozen chaps say he was a t**t and someone keeps pointing out he had no chest to speak of?


lol nailed it


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

siamakdieded said:


> Sure i will meet you and tell you to your face you are fat, but i ain't coming down to canary. If you want to meet and not blowing smoke to look like a big man to your internet friends inbox me. I live in NW11 but i will meet you somewhere close by. I don't look up to people like you tbh, broke and stupid are worse traits ever, to bad you will never live in an area like this http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/property/london/nw11/hampstead-garden-suburb-golders-green/ cheapest bedsit is £300k, which is probably worth more than your poverty house.
> 
> Posted pic of rental i get from one property with part of my address at the top just to verify where i live. On a serious note, you are a grown man ad got kids, i just act like an idiot for the lols, do you really get rustled so easily? I will meet you anytime, don't worry, just wondering how a grown man like yourself is such an idiot that he thinks he is on top of the world for being fat. I feel bad for people like you, take lots of gear, look like ****, mediocre lifestyle, and think they are big shots.


Asked you before, whats that supposed to prove?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> lol nailed it


On page 9 now, Just waiting for my post saying he has no chest to speak off


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> (Which as me and another guy talked about, is strange because Arnold just looked so much bigger...We couldn't work out where all that weight was lol)
> 
> But I'd have loved to have seen where he'd be today physique wise.
> 
> ...


It must have been down to his long arms mate - cause his chest was nothing special!


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

He had a brother, what happened to him is he still about on bb.com or whatever


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chestbrah lol


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Mclovin, where is chestbrah brah....


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

saxondale said:


> It must have been down to his long arms mate - cause his chest was nothing special!


Yeah either that or heavy ass shoes or something aha

IMO, Zyzz's chest dwarfs that Lex (Or whatever the name of that Mr Olympian who had his pic posted up)

Now I don't know wether or not it's the camera angle or what, but Zyzz's chest is literally twice the size of it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

He was natural?fvck off.Can't stand these two


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> Yeah either that or heavy ass shoes or something aha
> 
> IMO, Zyzz's chest dwarfs that Lex (Or whatever the name of that Mr Olympian who had his pic posted up)
> 
> Now I don't know wether or not it's the camera angle or what, but Zyzz's chest is literally twice the size of it.


You think that Zyzz dwarfs Flex's chest


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> You think that Zyzz dwarfs Flex's chest


He probably does, shows how retarded these people are

Anyway did that numpty agree to meet you for fistycuffs?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

What this Flex?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> Yeah either that or heavy ass shoes or something aha
> 
> IMO, Zyzz's chest dwarfs that Lex (Or whatever the name of that Mr Olympian who had his pic posted up)
> 
> Now I don't know wether or not it's the camera angle or what, but Zyzz's chest is literally twice the size of it.


No depth to it fella, stand sideways and he looks like merkleman.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

FelonE said:


> He was natural?fvck off.Can't stand these two


They said they weren't sure.



Huntingground said:


> You think that Zyzz dwarfs Flex's chest


It does in the two comparison pictures, as I said, you might have just chose a crappy picture to put up...That's your fault.

Go back and look, Zyzz's one pec is the size of the dudes head, year alone his pecs lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

PLauGE said:


> He probably does, shows how retarded these people are
> 
> Anyway did th
> 
> at numpty agree to meet you for fistycuffs?


Of course not.

Sensible decision by him imo


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> They said they weren't sure.
> 
> It does in the two comparison pictures, as I said, you might have just chose a crappy picture to put up...That's your fault.
> 
> Go back and look, Zyzz's one pec is the size of the dudes head, year alone his pecs lol


jou are a pencil neck and look up to a pencil neck. Comical.

Where are your lifts?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> He probably does, shows how retarded these people are
> 
> Anyway did that numpty agree to meet you for fistycuffs?


In fairness huntingaround is always offering people out, would pay to see him batter siamdickhead though.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> You're a rètard now @Mclovin147 because you have a different opinion lol. You're fighting a losing battle mate, haters gonna hate, that's it.


You do know that phrase belongs to spongebob square pants?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Thanks for the compliment brah.


Sorry forgot to add "merklemans AVI"

Just kidding


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> jou are a pencil neck and look up to a pencil neck. Comical.
> 
> Where are your lifts?


Yes I am a pencil neck (See, personal insults because his opinion differs from mine, how sad)

My lifts are pretty poor (Can also be found in my journal along with my progress)

Bench 70Kg for sets of 10

Squat 60Kg for sets of 10 (Knee injury)

OH 40Kg for sets of 10

DeadLift 80Kg for sets of 8-10

I weigh 65Kg

Fire away!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Seriously though what is the obsession with this geezer?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

you`ll notice how everyone posts up someone other than themselves to draw comparisons with lol

if its so easy to look as good or better than this guy then you prove it to yourselves or stfu

simple


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> you`ll notice how everyone posts up someone other than themselves to draw comparisons with lol
> 
> if its so easy to look as good or better than this guy then you prove it to yourselves or stfu
> 
> simple


Show me one post where I say I look better than yhis guy or stfu yourself.

Zyzz put himself out there, we're comparing him to his peers.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> you`ll notice how everyone posts up someone other than themselves to draw comparisons with lol
> 
> if its so easy to look as good or better than this guy then you prove it to yourselves or stfu
> 
> simple


I've been saying this for weeks budd.

Not a single person has.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> I've been saying this for weeks budd.
> 
> Not a single person has.


Ditto post above - we're comparing him with his peers not guys off here (though several - usually with titles below their avi's look a hell of a lot better)

To turn it on its head, what comps did zyyzzz enter, win or place in?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Proper little groupies ain't ya lol bless ya it's sweet


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

So much jelly. So many haters.

Got the guys who don't like him but can appreciate his physique.

Guys who don't look like they lift saying he had no chest

Overweight power lifters saying he's skinny

Then the ectomorphs mirin.

Also makes me laugh when dick heads come out with "what are your lifts" like anyone gives a **** you can lift more because you're an overweight mess who looks like complete crap. Different goals fellas remember that.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Proper little groupies ain't ya lol bless ya it's sweet


You want to know the funniest part about it all? ..I'm not that big of 'fan'.

Frank Zane would be my ideal physique, he's my height was roughly my build....And let's be honest who the fvck doesn't want to look like a caveman; lol



--

I just go by the rule, if the guy is carrying more muscle mass than me, I have no right to insult his physique...Why would I anyway lol

Unfortunately others don't share the same respectful views 'brah', besides these Zyzz threads always pass the time lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> So much jelly. So many haters.
> 
> Got the guys who don't like him but can appreciate his physique.
> 
> ...


Take it you mean me by that comment - I look better than you do, thats for sure


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I just don't get it.Fairplay to him for getting in shape and doing his own thing but so what?Yeah I agree,Frank Zanes physique's more my cuppa tea tbh


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Ditto post above - we're comparing him with his peers not guys off here (though several - usually with titles below their avi's look a hell of a lot better)
> 
> To turn it on its head, what comps did zyyzzz enter, win or place in?


Yeah because his peers should consist of Mr Olympia winners...I see the logic there mate lol

Personally, I think the only people Zyzz would need to prove his physique to is the people hating on him...So Saxondale, will you arise to the challenge and show us your hard earned physique that surely dwarfs that of Zyzz, judging by the amount of abuse you've given him, and show us what a real physique looks like?

You won't...? Oh, ok.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> Yeah because his peers should consist of Mr Olympia winners...I see the logic there mate lol
> 
> Personally, I think the only people Zyzz would need to prove his physique to is the people hating on him...So Saxondale, will you arise to the challenge and show us your hard earned physique that surely dwarfs that of Zyzz, judging by the amount of abuse you've given him, and show us what a real physique looks like?
> 
> You won't...? Oh, ok.


Never said I look better thsn him have I?

I could show you a dozen internet (or real life hodybuilders) that show his lack of depth though, and that is who we are comparing him to mate, not me, not you.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Take it you mean me by that comment - I look better than you do, thats for sure


Course you do flol .


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Never said I look better thsn him have I?
> 
> I could show you a dozen internet (or real life hodybuilders) that show his lack of depth though, and that is who we are comparing him to mate, not me, not you.


I don't expect you too mate, I know your stats (Considerably better than mine I might add before you think I'm being vindictive) I was just proving a point is all.

Again though...using someone else as a weapon to insult others is just low.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I just don't get it.Fairplay to him for getting in shape and doing his own thing but so what?Yeah I agree,Frank Zanes physique's more my cuppa tea tbh


That picture of Zane is one of my favourite bodybuilding pictures, the beard just makes him even more boss.

Did he do any acting does anyone know, I swear Iv seen him in a film?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> I don't expect you too mate, I know your stats (Considerably better than mine I might add before you think I'm being vindictive) I was just proving a point is all.
> 
> Again though...using someone else as a weapon to insult others is just low.


Merk? We're cool with that.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

so what happened to chestbrah 3rd time ive asked, is he still ghey?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

i honestly couldnt read that, with them being brothers though you

I imagine its a bit like the chuckle brothers (i know these ****s personally btw) it gets tiresome

to me - to you- noooo, to you


----------



## Ben-Joe (Jul 22, 2013)

You boring cnuts. Get a life of your own.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Chestbrah is still trying to hold onto fame lol. This guy knew them both pretty well.. (Said is Chestbrah, Az is Zyzz)
> 
> ** 'Said initially seemed like the nicer guy, he seemed much quieter too. I think when Zyzz became Zyzz, Said felt pressure and didn't want to take a back seat. By the time I got to meet them both, Said came across as a total ****. He knew who I was, didn't make eye contact and gave me a half hearted handshake, I didn't expect that from him at all. Seemed like he was trying to brush me off I would say he was just having a bad day, but Said himself said that he was 'peaking' that night and loved it.
> 
> ...





Merkleman said:


> Fùck Chestbrah, nobody writes shìt like this about Chestbrah..
> 
> ** I met him at kings cross just when the misc started talking about him. i didnt know what all the fuss was about about until i saw him IRL.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the guy was off his t*ts how can that be a role model mate?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Chestbrah is still trying to hold onto fame lol. This guy knew them both pretty well.. (Said is Chestbrah, Az is Zyzz)
> 
> ** 'Said initially seemed like the nicer guy, he seemed much quieter too. I think when Zyzz became Zyzz, Said felt pressure and didn't want to take a back seat. By the time I got to meet them both, Said came across as a total ****. He knew who I was, didn't make eye contact and gave me a half hearted handshake, I didn't expect that from him at all. Seemed like he was trying to brush me off I would say he was just having a bad day, but Said himself said that he was 'peaking' that night and loved it.
> 
> ...





Merkleman said:


> ]
> 
> Merk, I'm beginning to think you're like 13 or 14 years old, there is nothing impressive about those girls


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

There's a nipper who trains in the same gym as me. He's got the zyzz haircut thing going on. Saw him parking his car the other day. He's got a bit 'zyzz' sticker covering his back window. Snigger.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> There's a nipper who trains in the same gym as me. He's got the zyzz haircut thing going on. Saw him parking his car the other day. He's got a bit 'zyzz' sticker covering his back window. Snigger.


It's fvckin sad.Comparable to being a Belieber


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Fùck Chestbrah, nobody writes shìt like this about Chestbrah..
> 
> ** I met him at kings cross just when the misc started talking about him. i didnt know what all the fuss was about about until i saw him IRL.
> 
> ...


That read like a gay mills and boon.

You certainly love him

Nothing wrong with being gay of course. I have plenty of gay mates. Good luck with it.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

saxondale said:


> The bird in the top picture, the long haired brunette. I would drag my balls threw half a mile of broken glass just to hear her fart threw a walkie talkie.
> 
> That is all.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Please show us all the attractive girls
> 
> You have nailed.
> 
> ...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> Lived the dream til 22.He hadn't even lived at that age.Still a kid


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Yeah because I wrote all of that.


Well done.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> Except the Chuckle Brothers don't slay poon like this lol..


Justin bieber does, u jelly? u mirrin? umad?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Mclovin147 said:


> I don't expect you too mate, I know your stats (Considerably better than mine I might add before you think I'm being vindictive) *I was just proving a point is all*.


Except you're proving a point that has no logical validity.

If I were to say a film I saw recently was over-hyped trash, would you insist that I can only critique films if I have personally directed a box office hit?

If I slag off Justin Bieber, would you declare my opinion void unless I can show that I once had success as an international pop star?

If I were to slag off the Chuckle Brothers, would you ask for evidence of my own successful childrens TV show?

Zyzz fans put him out there as some sort of bodybuilding icon who deserves world-class status. The benchmark for that would be other BBers with legitimate claims to world-class status, not those challenging the merit of the claim.

As said before, I have no real opinion on Zyzz personally. I do feel though that most of his fan base come across as highly immature, socially awkward kids who think that if they sit in their darkened room talking chit to like-minded fools on Misc and using Zyzz-speak they will somehow turn out like their idol. They won't.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> I do believe he was 100Kg simply because that's what Iv repeatedly read mate, no reason to believe multiple pages, including his Wiki page is lying lol
> 
> Iv chucked their pictures side by side mate for a better comparison (Considering Flex is baby oiled up/pumped and dehydrated, and in better light)
> 
> ...


100KG ripped is very difficult to achieve. Zyzz was 80-85KG imo, look at his neck, tiny.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> I'm out, same shìt every time. (Jealousy, hate, sly digs)
> 
> U mad.


Are you jealous of bieber? srs, he lifts more then you, hes more ripped then you, smashes more fanny then you, more successful then you, has a massive fan base unlike you, has more money then you, i could go on

So yea, u jelly?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> I'm out, same shìt every time. (Jealousy, hate, sly digs)
> 
> U mad.


Haahaaa, storms off pouting with his pink slippers on


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> You find it easy to believe that he was on tren all year, but not that he is 100KG?
> 
> Many lads on here can't stand tren for 10 weeks, yet a lone a years worth...I think that's a low-blow and a cop out to be honest mate.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't think it would be so hard to do considering the amount of gear he was on.



Mclovin147 said:


> I do believe he was 100Kg simply because that's what Iv repeatedly read mate, no reason to believe multiple pages, including his Wiki page is lying lol
> 
> Iv chucked their pictures side by side mate for a better comparison (Considering Flex is baby oiled up/pumped and dehydrated, and in better light)
> 
> ...


Dude Zyzz was tall that's the only reason he weighed so much if you honestly think Zyzz is comparable to Flex you're just stupid


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Dude Zyzz was tall that's the only reason he weighed so much if you honestly think Zyzz is comparable to Flex you're just stupid


Correct, I am not stupid and that is why they don't compare. Well done on getting it, thick fooker.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> No, I'm mirin though.
> 
> You're gonna need to try harder than that sweetheart.
> 
> xXx


Yea you jelly, mirrin bieber LOL, closet ****


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Except you're proving a point that has no logical validity.
> 
> If I were to say a film I saw recently was over-hyped trash, would you insist that I can only critique films if I have personally directed a box office hit?
> 
> ...


Of course it has validity!!!!

Not one person has said 'Zyzz has a world class body, probably the best ever, we should compare to him to the best' not once.

What has happened is, average bodybuilders (That's everyone hating on him) have been calling his physique average, crap etc. You've also been saying its easy to achieve that physique etc

So I was assuming that you lot (Average bodybuilders) had balls to back your claims and prove this other 'Average' bodybuilder to truly be average...So far not shred of evidence has popped up to prove me wrong...He still has a better physique than anyone talking crap in this thread.

So, if he is so crappy... what have the rest of you been doing with the years gone by and the steroids you've pumped into yourselves?..Something wrong obviously if haven't surpassed this crappy average guy.



Huntingground said:


> 100KG ripped is very difficult to achieve. Zyzz was 80-85KG imo, look at his neck, tiny.


Had respect for you...Lost it in your last 2 posts... your are thick as sh1 if you believe he weighs 80KG-85KG (That's only 15KG more than me)

You guys through flex into the mix, the pictures posted side by side speak for themselves lads.

Anyway it's boring going around in circles repeating my point, you guys can carry on insulting someone who is in FAR better shape than yourselves all day long, it won't make you any bigger.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I have no thoughts on Zyzz one way or the other. He has a good physique if you like that sort of thing, and obviously lived a lifestyle that would appeal to the youthful - apart from the length of that lifestyle of course.

The thing that makes me smile is that some people assume that the slim, muscular, ripped look is a 'good' look. This is subjective, meaning that it is based on or influenced by personal feelings, tastes, or opinions. The tastes, feelings and opinions in this case are again those of the young and will change over the coming few years. When I was a lad I though Slade were the height of musical talent ffs. When I grew up a little I changed this opinion pretty quick.

The Zyzz look - popular with girls and boys under 23 years of age. Woman and men over this age wouldn't be impressed at all. Not hating at all. The guy looks well. But his look is representative of a phase in life which passes fairly quickly for the majority. We all have cool words and phrases we use when young to make us appear different from the rest but these never survive to adulthood. I suspect the change occurs when we realise that's it's not our look that makes us who we are but our deeds...

Just my opinion


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Its not about his physique for me, the guy acted like a complete bellend so im just gonna assume he was a complete bellend, same in all walks of life act like a fool people will think your a fool, i heard hitler was a nice guy deep down, i still think he was a cnut


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> I have no thoughts on Zyzz one way or the other. He has a good physique if you like that sort of thing, and obviously lived a lifestyle that would appeal to the youthful - apart from the length of that lifestyle of course.
> 
> The thing that makes me smile is that some people assume that the slim, muscular, ripped look is a 'good' look. This is subjective, meaning that it is based on or influenced by personal feelings, tastes, or opinions. The tastes, feelings and opinions in this case are again those of the young and will change over the coming few years. When I was a lad I though Slade were the height of musical talent ffs. When I grew up a little I changed this opinion pretty quick.
> 
> ...


Good point budd.

But that's thing, as you said he had the 'slim' look going on I.e. Ripped ...But he STILL has more muscle mass than most the guys with the power lifter physique going on who are insulting everyone in the thread!

And lol at Plague for switching his attack to his personality now he realises he was half the size of the guy.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Show me where ive ever pulled the guy down for his physique? good luck with that, the guy acted a idiot, my 33 years alive ive seen plenty of people act similar and ive always thought the same of them, its not a good way to act imo

Go back to the bieber thing, Bieber has more muscle mass then you mclovin, are you mirrin him? seriously, or do you think hes a cnut (cos to be fair, he is a cnut) its like ya not aloud to think bad of someone if they had more muscle then yourself


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Mclovin147 said:


> Good point budd.
> 
> But that's thing, as you said he had the 'slim' look going on I.e. Ripped ...But he STILL has more muscle mass than most the guys with the power lifter physique going on who are insulting everyone in the thread!
> 
> And lol at Plague for switching his attack to his personality now he realises he was half the size of the guy.


He has muscle. No doubt about it. But it's not the look an over 25 woman would find attractive. And, whether we like it or not, we will spend the majority of our lives aged over 25.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Merkleman said:


> *I'm out, same shìt every time. * (Jealousy, hate, sly digs)
> 
> U mad.


Yet you don't seem to learn. One of the many definitions of stupidity is doing the same thing repeatedly and expecting a different result. If you keep publicly declaring your love for Zyzz on here you're going to take flak.

Take some advice from an older and wiser man. If you want an above average physique, get your ass in the gym, sort your diet and be consistent with it. If you want to screw a different fit girl every night (though one day you will realize that is not actually "living the life") develop your own personality and self-confidence. Emulating someone else is not the answer, especially when that someone had a personality that clearly irritates the t!ts off the vast majority of those who have actually heard of him.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> Had respect for you...Lost it in your last 2 posts... your are thick as sh1 if you believe he weighs 80KG-85KG (That's only 15KG more than me)
> 
> You guys through flex into the mix, the pictures posted side by side speak for themselves lads.
> 
> Anyway it's boring going around in circles repeating my point, you guys can carry on insulting someone who is in FAR better shape than yourselves all day long, it won't make you any bigger.


That is the beauty of message boards/fora, all different opinions. I will not change your mind about Zyzz and you will not change mine. Time to move on. If he weighed more than 85KG, then I can only squat 250KG 

Also regarding me being "thick as sh1", when you grow up and become a man, you may be able to back up those words!!


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Mclovin147 said:


> Of course it has validity!!!!


I'm not going to play a game of "oh yes it does, oh no it doesn't" with you. I gave you three very clear analogies that anyone should be able to relate to. Choose to pretend you don't get it if you want.



Mclovin147 said:


> Not one person has said 'Zyzz has a world class body, probably the best ever, we should compare to him to the best' not once.


I'm not going to go back through all the various threads looking for quotes of someone using those exact words. Regardless, whether it has been said or not, it is clearly implied by the level of hero worship and idolisation he receives from his fanboys.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> That is the beauty of message boards/fora, all different opinions. I will not change your mind about Zyzz and you will not change mine. Time to move on. If he weighed more than 85KG, then I can only squat 250KG
> 
> Also regarding me being "thick as sh1", when you grow up and become a man, you may be able to back up those words!!


Do you honestly believe he weighs 85KG? ..You must be winding me up.

I can back the words up now, because he weighs more than 85KG!!!! Lol

Google will tell you he died weighing 100KG's exactly...I suggest you take your poor judgement skills to wiki (And a whole bunch of other websites) and fight your case there mate.

250KG squat? Lol ..Seen Coleman squat 800lb on YouTube. Not impressed sorry.

(The above is exactly how your coming across in this debate, taking someone else's achievements and using them as a weapon. For the record, Iv already commented on the video of you squatting in another thread 'mirin' your efforts  it was a brilliant lift)


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> I'm not going to play a game of "oh yes it does, oh no it doesn't" with you. I gave you three very clear analogies that anyone should be able to relate to. Choose to pretend you don't get it if you want.
> 
> I'm not going to go back through all the various threads looking for quotes of someone using those exact words. Regardless, whether it has been said or not, it is clearly implied by the level of hero worship and idolisation he receives from his fanboys.


My friend... Il keep it simple.

Zyzz was in better shape than you...Go cry.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

bieber is in better shape then you mclovin, go cry


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> Do you honestly believe he weighs 85KG? ..You must be winding me up.
> 
> I can back the words up now, because he weighs more than 85KG!!!! Lol
> 
> ...


You're not impressed with a 250kg squat?have you ever tried to squat that much?trust me that is a LOT of weight


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Mclovin147 said:


> My friend... Il keep it simple.
> 
> Zyzz was in better shape than you...Go cry.


If that's the best you can do, I'll save my debating skills for someone else. I have never said I was in better shape than Zyzz. I'll go on public record as stating that I am not, nor probably ever will be, in the shape he was. My only issue with you was your infantile insistence that people can't dare criticise him unless they have personally achieved a physique at least as good as his.

I will have to decline your kind invitation to "go cry". As my old mum used to say, big boys don't do that and grown men certainly don't. It will take a lot more than you've got in you to upset me.

Now, unless you can provide evidence that you have cried your eyes out when someone on a forum dared to disagree with your point of view, I suggest you wind your neck in. Actually, no evidence required, I'm happy to take your word on that one.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

FelonE said:


> You're not impressed with a 250kg squat?have you ever tried to squat that much?trust me that is a LOT of weight


This is why I asked if you even read earlier mate lol

I know it's a good lift budd, I was using it as an example.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I see that now lol obviously I don't read haha


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> bieber is in better shape then you mclovin, go cry


Not surprised, dudes on Tren.

He is packing some serious mass.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Beibers hench


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> Do you honestly believe he weighs 85KG? ..You must be winding me up.
> 
> I can back the words up now, because he weighs more than 85KG!!!! Lol
> 
> ...


I honestly don't know how much he weighed TBH. Doesn't look 100KG though.

Thanks for congrats on squat. Watch Malanichev instead of Coleman anyhow.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> I honestly don't know how much he weighed TBH. Doesn't look 100KG though.
> 
> Thanks for congrats on squat. Watch Malanichev instead of Coleman anyhow.


Bet Eddie Hall could have done that, without that girlie suit on 

Sry "quote " from last nights giants live on euro sport :whistling:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hafpor said:


> Bet Eddie Hall could have done that, without that girlie suit on
> 
> Sry "quote " from last nights giants live on euro sport :whistling:


I love Eddie and here he is DLing 340 for reps.






He could'nt do 485 squat though, no way, MALANICHEV IS AN ALIEN.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> I honestly don't know how much he weighed TBH. Doesn't look 100KG though.
> 
> Thanks for congrats on squat. Watch Malanichev instead of Coleman anyhow.


Can't even wrap my head around that sort of weight mate.

Just seems so alien at the moment. Maybe one day Il reach the halfway point (And that's very doubtful!) lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> Can't even wrap my head around that sort of weight mate.
> 
> Just seems so alien at the moment. Maybe one day Il reach the halfway point (And that's very doubtful!) lol


Walking out with 267.5KG was unreal, nevermind 485!!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Walking out with 267.5KG was unreal, nevermind 485!!


I can imagine mate! That some serious weight.

I would try it if I diddnt value my life


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> I'm a 45 year old married man, of course I keep pictures of all the birds ive 'smashed'
> 
> Jeez under 20's are so dumb


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

saxondale said:


> 3 more months and Il be out of this stereotype **Victory Fist Pump**


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> Show me where ive ever pulled the guy down for his physique? good luck with that, the guy acted a idiot, my 33 years alive ive seen plenty of people act similar and ive always thought the same of them, its not a good way to act imo
> 
> Go back to the bieber thing, Bieber has more muscle mass then you mclovin, are you mirrin him? seriously, or do you think hes a cnut (cos to be fair, he is a cnut) its like ya not aloud to think bad of someone if they had more muscle then yourself


I asked himm to do that yesterday, still waiting


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

@mcloving147g, random pic from one of my facebook friends facebook page

Plays in a band, drives a lambo, bangs beautiful girls all night - also lives with his mum and works in a factory

I could have chosen one of a dozen friends - YOUR HERO IS NOTHING SPECIAL!


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Im over 20  . So youre an older guy hating on a young lad doing all the things you never could and never will. Makes so much sense.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

how's everyone been doing?! havent been on here for a while and come back to a zyzz thread.. need to grab the popcorn! :thumb:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

saxondale said:


> @mcloving147g, random pic from one of my facebook friends facebook page
> View attachment 152587
> 
> 
> ...


doesnt look very healthy though. you should tell him to see a doctor


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> I hate no one mate?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> doesnt look very healthy though. you should tell him to see a doctor


I dont know him that well lol, just a mutual friend of a friend, I could post literally hundreds of links to guys like him, zyzz is nothing special in this generation.

See slim j, we all had our own thing going on when we were young, I was into other sports then than lifting weights.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> Its not about his physique for me, the guy acted like a complete bellend so im just gonna assume he was a complete bellend, same in all walks of life act like a fool people will think your a fool, i heard hitler was a nice guy deep down, i still think he was a cnut


 - Bieber Tren Cycle

 - Me natty

He be mirin me brah.

(Quoted wrong text, but you said bieber was bigger than me...Only just seen it and I took to a selfie straight away lol)


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Mclovin147 said:


> View attachment 152588
> - Bieber Tren Cycle
> 
> View attachment 152589
> ...


do you pull that 'finger up the arse' face as well?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> do you pull that 'finger up the arse' face as well?


No need, had a finger up my **** in photo.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Mclovin147 said:


> No need, had a finger up my **** in photo.


thats the spirit


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> View attachment 152588
> - Bieber Tren Cycle
> 
> View attachment 152589
> ...


You'd be surprised how much smaller you'd be if you were the same bf as Beiber


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

FelonE said:


> You'd be surprised how much smaller you'd be if you were the same bf as Beiber


I wouldn't, my BF% has only effected my gut to be honest mate.

(I started just a bit skinnier than him about a year ago)

My chest is twice the size of his, as are my arms...So unless I half in size I should be ok lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

There's a lot of handbags being thrown around in here.

Zyzz looked good. He just acted like a ****.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> I wouldn't, my BF% has only effected my gut to be honest mate.
> 
> (I started just a bit skinnier than him about a year ago)
> 
> My chest is twice the size of his, as are my arms...So unless I half in size I should be ok lol


I thought the fat was only on my stomach until I cut.I shrunk everywhere lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

PaulB said:


> There's a lot of handbags being thrown around in here.
> 
> Zyzz looked good. He just acted like a ****.


he was probably a lovely boy. just a right annoying ****. had a nice tattoo though


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Merkleman said:


> Which one? The flower?


no idea, on his shoulder.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

PaulB said:


> There's a lot of handbags being thrown around in here.
> 
> Zyzz looked good. He just acted like a ****.


True mate.

But Iv been called out next to bieber, I must prevail for my own sanity lol



FelonE said:


> I thought the fat was only on my stomach until I cut.I shrunk everywhere lol


 - That was me a year ago, pretty much the same size as beiber after a tren cycle lol

 - Better lighting and tensed after tren

 - Me now, dwarfing the biebs!

No more questions your honour. The defence rests.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Mclovin147 said:


> True mate.
> 
> But Iv been called out next to bieber, I must prevail for my own sanity lol
> 
> ...


please stop biting. its bad, real bad


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Mclovin147

Are you like this in the powder room?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Mclovin147
> 
> Are you like this in the powder room?


 :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2014)

These skinny [email protected] are two "a" penny around them council estates


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> True mate.
> 
> But Iv been called out next to bieber, I must prevail for my own sanity lol
> 
> ...


You've got a lot more fat on you that's why you're bigger


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> please stop biting. its bad, real bad


Why? Someone made the remark, I proved them wrong.

Haven't seen anyone else do it for the Zyzz debate....

Would be wrong of me to say one thing and not back up my claim when it's flipped back at me.



Heavyassweights said:


> @Mclovin147
> 
> Are you like this in the powder room?


All the time mate


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

FelonE said:


> You've got a lot more fat on you that's why you're bigger


Biebers nipples are nicer too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> Biebers nipples are nicer too


lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Mclovin147 said:


> Why? Someone made the remark, I proved them wrong.
> 
> Haven't seen anyone else do it for the Zyzz debate....
> 
> ...


step back from the thread for a minute and then reread it. you're arguing with someone that you are bigger than Justin Bieber. think about that for a second


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2014)

Don't know what all the fuss is about

I'm so ard I even have my EVOO floating on top

Of my pint, of gold top


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

FelonE said:


> You've got a lot more fat on you that's why you're bigger


I'm practically the same size as him in the first picture before I even picked up a weight budd...Recent picture of me has an additional 12KG in weight.

I don't think it's 12KG of fat.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> I'm practically the same size as him in the first picture before I even picked up a weight budd...Recent picture of me has an additional 12KG in weight.
> 
> I don't think it's 12KG of fat.


You got more fat than him in the first pic too


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> step back from the thread for a minute and then reread it. you're arguing with someone that you are bigger than Justin Bieber. think about that for a second


Proving a point.

Still waiting for the same people to prove my point about Zyzz................(Forum goes quiet, excuses start flying in)


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

FelonE said:


> You got more fat than him in the first pic too


Bieber is a better singer than him too


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Mclovin147 said:


> Proving a point.
> 
> Still waiting for the same people to prove my point about Zyzz................(Forum goes quiet, excuses start flying in)


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


>


Point proven


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dunno I've heard Mclovin kills it down the karaoke


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Mclovin147 said:


> Point proven


what point?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Dunno I've heard Mclovin kills it down the karaoke


belts out a mean miley cyrus


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Dunno I've heard Mclovin kills it down the karaoke


At least someone remembers my talent


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> belts out a mean miley cyrus


Bet he twerks better than Beiber


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> what point?


The point that someone starts taking the **** out of me, saying the hench all mighty tren loving biebs is bigger than me, I proved them wrong.

These are the same people insulting Zyzz, claiming that he is small when not one person has the balls (Or physique) to post a pic backing themselves and showing Zyzz to be small.

I expected more sportsmanship.

Gonna go for a tug in the bath and throw some one direction on.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Mclovin147 said:


> The point that someone starts taking the **** out of me, saying the hench all mighty tren loving biebs is bigger than me, I proved them wrong.
> 
> These are the same people insulting Zyzz, claiming that he is small when not one person has the balls (Or physique) to post a pic backing themselves and showing Zyzz to be small.
> 
> ...


yes but that has absolutely nothing to do with what im saying has it? focus young man, focus.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> You had a five knuckle shuffle watching it though eh


There is a video on the web of him wan$ing !


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

You trim down to his bf and see how much bigger then him you are then, you dont even have visible abs so carrying a fair bit of fat


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> yes but that has absolutely nothing to do with what im saying has it? focus young man, focus.


Of course it does.

Exactly the same principle.

--

It's helping me pass the time sat in this fvcking doctors surgery sweating my balls off, they give you an appointment time and you end up seeing them 40 minutes later.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

PLauGE said:


> You trim down to his bf and see how much bigger then him you are then, you dont even have visible abs so carrying a fair bit of fat


Beiber owns him to be honest. He's Beibers bitch


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Mclovin147 said:


> Of course it does.
> 
> Exactly the same principle.
> 
> ...


ok kid.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> Beiber owns him to be honest. He's Beibers bitch


I know right.

I hope I have the chest of an 11 year old boy after my first tren cycle too


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Mclovin147 said:


> I know right.
> 
> I hope I have the chest of an 11 year old boy after my first tren cycle too


stop hating


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> Of course it does.
> 
> Exactly the same principle.
> 
> ...


Are you at the doc's with a case of Beiber fever?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

@PLauGE @Ashcrapper @FelonE

Get your pics up lads

Umad?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Mclovin147 said:


> View attachment 152598
> 
> 
> @PLauGE @Ashcrapper @FelonE
> ...


do a search of the forum to find where I have criticised his physique. he was in miles better shape than I am. not now obviously, he's dead. so you can take his zombie penis out of your mouth and leave me out of this weird little cult.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Are you at the doc's with a case of Beiber fever?


Ahaha that made me chuckle! 

I wish, possible heart problemò

Doctor was unsure of my ECG results. Might have to see a specialist if anyone knows what that involves?


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

What would Zyzz have been able to do against Biebers army of hypnotized high school fan girls swinging their bieber branded brollys and rucksacks at him. He wouldn't stand a chance :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Sigma said:


> What would Zyzz have been able to do against Biebers army of hypnotized high school fan club swinging their bieber branded brollys and rucksacks at him. He wouldn't stand a chance :lol:


it would be like the final battle on Lord of the rings. truly epic


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> Ahaha that made me chuckle!
> 
> I wish, possible heart problemò
> 
> Doctor was unsure of my ECG results. Might have to see a specialist if anyone knows what that involves?


You've got beiberzyzzerismitis


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Justin Bieber : Doing workout at the gym (Let me &#8230;: 




Mirrin? 5?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Bìtches always mirin, umad?
> 
> YOU FAWKIN JOOCY!


Proper mincer


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> View attachment 152598
> 
> 
> @PLauGE @Ashcrapper @FelonE
> ...


Mad about what?I've been training 2 yrs NATURALLY.His physique wouldn't be hard to attain there's lots of ppl walking round looking better.My avi pic is recent


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Mad about what?I've been training 2 yrs NATURALLY.His physique wouldn't be hard to attain there's lots of ppl walking round looking better.My avi pic is recent


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Think he related a lot to the younger generation in training, almost like " if you train you can look like me and get the girls"

He had the hair and style a lot of young people would want with the girls to boot.

Let's be honest A LOT of guys started the gym to impress the opposite sex ( or the same to some of you). There's a rarity that started hoping to be a competitor.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sigma said:


> What would Zyzz have been able to do against Biebers army of hypnotized high school fan girls swinging their bieber branded brollys and rucksacks at him. He wouldn't stand a chance :lol:


Flex ?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

barsnack said:


> outside, what with all the Muslim's and Islamic Ray Gums...im safer inside


You have a damn fine point there which is why I don't leave home without my jacket made of pork and I've made sure I've sharpened my throwing shoes


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> Proving a point.
> 
> Still waiting for the same people to prove my point about Zyzz................(Forum goes quiet, excuses start flying in)


Care to answer any one of my questions yet? Thought not.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> The point that someone starts taking the **** out of me, saying the hench all mighty tren loving biebs is bigger than me, I proved them wrong.
> 
> These are the same people insulting Zyzz, claiming that he is small when not one person has the balls (Or physique) to post a pic backing themselves and showing Zyzz to be small.
> 
> ...


I posted a picture - did you not see it? Friend of a friend of mine, dwarfs your guy, just your average gym rat - could post a dozen more if you wish?

Youve been told why we insist on comparing him to his peers and contemporaries, the fact it kills your argument dead seems to be ignored.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> I know right.
> 
> I hope I have the chest of an 11 year old boy after my first tren cycle too


You really shouldnt leave yourself open like that, the reply possibilities are endless


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> Ahaha that made me chuckle!
> 
> I wish, possible heart problemò
> 
> Doctor was unsure of my ECG results. Might have to see a specialist if anyone knows what that involves?


Are you taking anything? Stims etc.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Zyzz himself is/was all right and had a good physique. It's the odd balls who follow him like hes a god and act like impressionable teenage girls that I find creepy.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

saxondale said:


> I posted a picture - did you not see it? Friend of a friend of mine, dwarfs your guy, just your average gym rat - could post a dozen more if you wish?
> 
> Youve been told why we insist on comparing him to his peers and contemporaries, the fact it kills your argument dead seems to be ignored.


lol you must live on another planet dude

the old saying never argue with an idiot sums it up tbh


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> lol you must live on another planet dude
> 
> the old saying never argue with an idiot sums it up tbh


Explain? Your lot are saying zyzz was something special, you dont accept members of uk-m or heavyweight pros as proof he wasnt. I posted a picture of a guy I know from my circle of friends to show actually your guy is just average, i could do that a dozen times or more

To add insult to injury - he isnt even a particularly good example of an average, his chest lacks depth.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Are you taking anything? Stims etc.


No mate. I smoke, Iv cut out coffee/tea etc

Got tablets to take for 3 weeks to see if it eases the palpitations or Il be off to see the specialist.



saxondale said:


> You really shouldnt leave yourself open like that, the reply possibilities are endless


No fvcks given



saxondale said:


> I posted a picture - did you not see it? Friend of a friend of mine, dwarfs your guy, just your average gym rat - could post a dozen more if you wish?
> 
> Youve been told why we insist on comparing him to his peers and contemporaries, the fact it kills your argument dead seems to be ignored.


Boring.

And as Iv said, stop using other people as your weapon. I didn't, I used my self. But seriously we're going around in circles, let's drop it eh?

If you gonna put someone down, you'd better make sure your in better shape...Seems fair?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> If you gonna put someone down, you'd better make sure your in better shape...Seems fair?


You keep ignoring the fact several people have asked where anyone has 'put him doen' as you describe it but anyway your simply wrong in your assertion that you have to be better than someone or something to have an opinion.

Fact - ive shown you people in better shape, its undeniable his chest lacks depth.


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

Just watched few of his vids,still seems a ****er but quite a funny one.

He was only 22 when he died,so clearly just a hyper young laddie when he made his videos etc,most of us were daft at that age..


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

saxondale said:


> You keep ignoring the fact several people have asked where anyone has 'put him doen' as you describe it but anyway your simply wrong in your assertion that you have to be better than someone or something to have an opinion.
> 
> Fact - ive shown you people in better shape, its undeniable his chest lacks depth.


If I agree with you, will you shut up? Lol


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

let him have his opinion lol it counts for fcuk all. this guys an eejit

am out of this thread now myself. and btw im not with any "lot" classing zyzz as special. he was above ur avg gym rat which is what guys like you look like


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> If I agree with you, will you shut up? Lol


Well, I already converted merkleman


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> let him have his opinion lol it counts for fcuk all. this guys an eejit
> 
> am out of this thread now myself. and btw im not with any "lot" classing zyzz as special. he was above ur avg gym rat which is what guys like you look like


Ive never mentioned myself but thanks for the compliment, keep at it and someone may say the same about you one day

But I doubt it.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Deasy said:


> Just watched few of his vids,still seems a ****er but quite a funny one.
> 
> He was only 22 when he died,so clearly just a hyper young laddie when he made his videos etc,most of us were daft at that age..


I think it's quite sad.

I think the HodgeTwins summed him really, apart from they weren't sure if he was natty or not because it's an old video...But like they said, the guy died aged 22, barely a man.

It's worrying to see how many 'Grown men' (Not grown as in muscle, because their all smaller than Zyzz) are enjoying slating him so much (Saxondale re-read the thread if you don't think anyone has been).

Anyways, don't care brah's, can only talk so much Zyzz in one day before it does your nut in.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Well, I already converted merkleman


No chance, would be BBC news mate lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> You'll never convert me mate.
> 
> I find it creepy that people try and get you to side with their views and opinions, why can't people just shùt the **** up and let people like what they like?
> 
> ...


You better be a better footballer than him then lol


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> No mate. I smoke, Iv cut out coffee/tea etc
> 
> Got tablets to take for 3 weeks to see if it eases the palpitations or Il be off to see the specialist.
> 
> ...


this old chesnut lol. The bodybuilding rule of not being allowed a opinion unless you're better than someone. No because he put himself in the spot light, strangely people compare him to pro bodybuilders/men physique so he should be compared to them not people off ukmuscle


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> No chance, would be BBC news mate lol


BBC? Big black c0ck?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Nah that doesn't matter mate. We're on UKM, my opinion must be true, if you don't agree then you must be a fàggot. If you're not banned for disagreeing, then I'm gonna go right out and say it.. I wish Milky was still here, he would never allow idiots like you disagreeing with me all the time.


I'm an idiot because I disagree with you?lol you're the one with some weird man crush haha


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> this old chesnut lol. The bodybuilding rule of not being allowed a opinion unless you're better than someone. No because he put himself in the spot light, strangely people compare him to pro bodybuilders/men physique so he should be compared to them not people off ukmuscle


You can compare him to whom ever you like brahs

Fact remains, no a single UKM member who has given him sh1t is anywhere near achieving his physique. That my friends is the hilarious part, what's worse, these people think their being smart using other peoples hardwork (such as flex, and Saxondales gay lover off Facebook, yes Saxon, we've all read the Facebook mails you've exchanged with him)...I can't understand it, seriously.

I just can't understand what you see in him Saxondale...anyways, moving on

Most of you guys are half the size of the man and still trying to insult him...Walk to your bathrooms and look in the mirror, you'd have a field day insulting your own physique.

Then, go watch a Zyzz video, acquire aesthetics, dance like someone who doesn't give a fuuuuark and love multiple women..If your married...have a [email protected]

That's all their is brahs, we're all gonna make it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Phew I was welling up lol


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Come on, I was being sarcastic mate.


Yeah that guy doesn't get sarcasm lol 

Good effort @FelonE in your progress thread aswell mate.

Edit: Just to clarify I wasn't being sarcastic lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> You can compare him to whom ever you like brahs
> 
> Fact remains, no a single UKM member who has given him sh1t is anywhere near achieving his physique. That my friends is the hilarious part, what's worse, these people think their being smart using other peoples hardwork (such as flex, and Saxondales gay lover off Facebook, yes Saxon, we've all read the Facebook mails you've exchanged with him)...I can't understand it, seriously.
> 
> ...


Instead of comparing Zyzz to members on here why don't you compare yourself to members on here?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Instead of comparing Zyzz to members on here why don't you compare yourself to members on here?


I have no need pal...I don't insult people on here 

For example, I literally just congratulated you on your progress thread.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> I have no need pal...I don't insult people on here
> 
> For example, I literally just congratulated you on your progress thread.


And I appreciate it thank you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> I'd lose that one almost every single time lol.


Lol.This topic has been done to death now I think


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> You can compare him to whom ever you like brahs
> 
> Fact remains, no a single UKM member who has given him sh1t is anywhere near achieving his physique. That my friends is the hilarious part, what's worse, these people think their being smart using other peoples hardwork (such as flex, and Saxondales gay lover off Facebook, yes Saxon, we've all read the Facebook mails you've exchanged with him)...I can't understand it, seriously.
> 
> ...


lol I've not insulted him, just think its fuking odd how some people make out he had the best body ever lol


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> lol I've not insulted him, just think its fuking odd how some people make out he had the best body ever lol


Not so much you personally mate, was just responding to your opinion


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Tbf, he's got so many muggy, gullible-type fanboys that if he was still alive and was to start a supplements and merchandise company, he'd be fúcking rich.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'll give him that.He knew how to market himself


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> You'll never convert me mate.
> 
> I find it creepy that people try and get you to side with their views and opinions, why can't people just shùt the **** up and let people like what they like?
> 
> ...


Why mate, who's been caling you names, I'll have em lol

Everytime the argument is your side saying zyzz is beyond criticism, and shouting down anyone who says otherwise.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> You can compare him to whom ever you like brahs
> 
> Fact remains, no a single UKM member who has given him sh1t is anywhere near achieving his physique. That my friends is the hilarious part, what's worse, these people think their being smart using other peoples hardwork (such as flex, and Saxondales gay lover off Facebook, yes Saxon, we've all read the Facebook mails you've exchanged with him)...I can't understand it, seriously.
> 
> ...


Fck you on about kid, trying to have a sensible chat with you, don't overstep the mark


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Fck you on about kid, trying to have a sensible chat with you, don't overstep the mark


After all the sh1t Iv taken off you old man, and others in this thread, have the fortitude to take a joke brah. Iv been doing it all day!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> After all the sh1t Iv taken off you old man, and others in this thread, have the fortitude to take a joke brah. Iv been doing it all day!


Ah I thought you were making a pass at me ........


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Ah I thought you were making a pass at me ........


No budd, light hearted joke is all fella.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> He already had his own protein brand, was making $10k a month straight away lol. He had a bodybuilding guide too, and sold meal plans.


Ah, interesting, never knew. Maybe not as pig-shít thick as he comes across after all :laugh:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> No budd, light hearted joke is all fella.


My boyfriend gets upset see?

NOT SRS


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

What actually makes me laugh is that all those lads on here who actually compete stay well away from these threads about zyzz, and it is the skinnees and the fatties arguing about some lad who got to the stage he wanted to be at who knew about marketing and about keeping your name out there whether for good or bad in the eyes of the consumer.

At the end of the day, you either liked his humour or disliked it. For a 22 year old lad he had a great physique, though nothing special, it was all about the transformation.

Yes arnie looked better at 22, but fvck, he looked amazing at 18 tbh.

Ya'll need to take a chill pill and calm the fvck down. For the first time in my life I am going to say milky was right in locking these zyzz threads down, nothing good can come of them.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

barnz said:


> What actually makes me laugh is that all those lads on here who actually compete stay well away from these threads about zyzz, and it is the skinnees and the fatties arguing about some lad who got to the stage he wanted to be at who knew about marketing and about keeping your name out there whether for good or bad in the eyes of the consumer.
> 
> At the end of the day, you either liked his humour or disliked it. For a 22 year old lad he had a great physique, though nothing special, it was all about the transformation.
> 
> ...


Hang on, which camp am I in?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

barnz said:


> What actually makes me laugh is that all those lads on here who actually compete stay well away from these threads about zyzz, and it is the skinnees and the fatties arguing about some lad who got to the stage he wanted to be at who knew about marketing and about keeping your name out there whether for good or bad in the eyes of the consumer.
> 
> At the end of the day, you either liked his humour or disliked it. For a 22 year old lad he had a great physique, though nothing special, it was all about the transformation.
> 
> ...


Whoa! Look out, We got a bad ass over here!! 

I joke!

--

Opinions differ, 90% of the time it's a good laugh having the discussion, only a few hand bags thrown around, and even then it usually ends in a pretty funny joke (Like me having to go toe to toe with the mighty Bieber earlier lol ..Still think I won .srs.)


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Hang on, which camp am I in?


skinny


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Mey said:


> You say he's in that condition year round yet here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what the **** is happening here


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

HDU said:


> what the **** is happening here


Tattoo budd


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> Tattoo budd


Looks like he's dying. No pun intended


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

HDU said:


> Looks like he's dying. No pun intended


True say!

Probably just sleeping....lazy c*nt.


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, you obviously don't know me. 300k is loose change. Tell you what, I'll shoot down to NW11 today, I'll bounce you around a boozer and post a vid up. Up for it?


Sorry bro i was waiting for your inbox, guess you were blowing smoke. I told you i would meet you otherwise i wouldn't tell you my postcode? You just talk a lot of crap for an old man.Loose change? You don't have even £1.5m to get this view son., i swear you are renting a couple of poverty homes outside london?


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Handbags at dawn still? Move on.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

7 day ban expired?

Even his bans are better quality than everyone elses.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

siamakdieded said:


> Sorry bro i was waiting for your inbox, guess you were blowing smoke. I told you i would meet you otherwise i wouldn't tell you my postcode? You just talk a lot of crap for an old man.Loose change? You don't have even £1.5m to get this view son., i swear you are renting a couple of poverty homes outside london?
> 
> View attachment 153024


lool mate seriously. just try and get along with people onhere and avoid the ones you dont

you go on about all these monetary assets of urs but you still come across really insecure


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> lool mate seriously. just try and get along with people onhere and avoid the ones you dont
> 
> you go on about all these monetary assets of urs but you still come across really insecure


Im still wondering what his picture is supposed to show, looks like the view from a shiit hotel I once stayed in


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

"We're all gonna make it brah" Proceeds to not make it the most serious way of all by dying. Funny because it's so tragic.






He looked like he had lost his marbles a bit in this video.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

He had serious mental health issues.....and was a complete [email protected]


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

EpicSquats said:


> "We're all gonna make it brah" Proceeds to not make it the most serious way of all by dying. Funny because it's so tragic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the actual **** what that.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Died 3 years ago. Strong 25 page fred.

Umerlin


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

who the fcuk is merlin


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Does chestbrah still post on here?


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

PaulB said:


> There's a lot of handbags being thrown around in here.
> 
> Zyzz looked good. He just acted like a ****.


Yes and now he is dead.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> Yes and now he is dead.


Which is why I wrote in the past tense.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

FelonE said:


> He had serious mental health issues.....and was a complete [email protected]


This.

He was also obsessed with attempting to look like Fatima Whitbread. God knows why.

Common misconception that he was popular to.

His fan boys are like those who wear their trousers so low their ar5e is on show, the jokes on them.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> This.
> 
> He was also obsessed with attempting to look like Fatima Whitbread. God knows why.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

PaulB said:


> Which is why I wrote in the past tense.


Yeah I know mate. I just find it amazing that so many of these skinny little sh;ts on here obsess over a dead corpse. It's Fcuking weird and creepy.

I thought andreas munzer looked elite but you don't catch me making a thread about him every other day.

This isn't aimed at you by the way mate, infact I'm not sure why I quoted you!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Roid the Lloyd said:



> Yeah I know mate. I just find it amazing that so many of these skinny little sh;ts obsess over a dead corpse.
> 
> I thought andreas munzer looked elite but you don't catch me making a thread about him every other day.
> 
> This isn't aimed at you by the way mate, infact I'm not sure why I quoted you!


Haha, no problem mate. There certainly was a lot of other better physiques before Zyzz


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Munzer really did look awesome


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


>


Love it


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


>


Mate, we cheered a pigeon at the last match of the season


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Mate, we cheered a pigeon at the last match of the season


I'm sure they have medicines for that budd


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

siamakdieded said:


> Sorry bro i was waiting for your inbox, guess you were blowing smoke. I told you i would meet you otherwise i wouldn't tell you my postcode? You just talk a lot of crap for an old man.Loose change? You don't have even £1.5m to get this view son., i swear you are renting a couple of poverty homes outside london?
> 
> View attachment 153024


The reply comes 8 days later 

Is anybody surprised 

As stated, I will shoot down to NW11 anytime, in Poland on business this week though so, after you have shat yourself for another 8 days, I'll be back to sort this 2 min problem out!!


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> The reply comes 8 days later
> 
> Is anybody surprised
> 
> As stated, I will shoot down to NW11 anytime, in Poland on business this week though so, after you have shat yourself for another 8 days, I'll be back to sort this 2 min problem out!!


Could this be the first uk-muscle ruck? I'd reg it for you's two ...no eye gouging,no biting ,no head stomps everything else's goes ...


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> The reply comes 8 days later
> 
> Is anybody surprised
> 
> As stated, I will shoot down to NW11 anytime, in Poland on business this week though so, after you have shat yourself for another 8 days, I'll be back to sort this 2 min problem out!!


Loads of talk about guns. I heard Top Boy was based on your life story?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Who the fck keeps giving him reps?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

siamakdieded said:


> Loads of talk about guns. I heard Top Boy was based on your life story?


Yeah, I seem to have missed your postcode again ??


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

Jyzz?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Majestic121 said:


> Jyzz?


yes?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I used to be a fan of his brother Roni


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

siamakdieded said:


> Sorry bro i was waiting for your inbox, guess you were blowing smoke. I told you i would meet you otherwise i wouldn't tell you my postcode? You just talk a lot of crap for an old man.Loose change? You don't have even £1.5m to get this view son., i swear you are renting a couple of poverty homes outside london?
> 
> View attachment 153024


Nice view from your bedroom window at your mum and dads house.


----------



## calves (Feb 17, 2014)

What have I started?!?


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

away from this forum for a while and come back to this.....this is one of the reasons I've always trained at home


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

SickCurrent said:


> Does chestbrah still post on here?


Not as often as before.

Changed his username though.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

:lol: great last few pages


----------



## gavin79 (May 26, 2014)

when i first see this zyzz on a facebook post i thought he was some sort of bengal rent boy, did not realise he had a following, makes me wonder about those guys who find this zyzz appealing.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

gavin79 said:


> when i first see this zyzz on a facebook post i thought he was some sort of bengal rent boy, did not realise he had a following, makes me wonder about those guys who find this zyzz appealing.


if you wanked over his photos would you tell anyone?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

gavin79 said:


> when i first see this zyzz on a facebook post i thought he was some sort of bengal rent boy, did not realise he had a following, makes me wonder about those guys who find this zyzz appealing.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> View attachment 153234


Ain't that outdated?


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

And the first picture of a bodybuilder in this thread is:


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

that zyzz guy was in really good shape, no denying that. but not exceptional by any means. some guys on here are in better shape, that L11 guy and marknothumberland for example... if zyzz was natural then would be more commendable aswell. am i missing something? was he an ambassador for world peace maybe? without having to read through all this thread, can someone sum up what was so good about zyzz?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

He was a skinny kid who absolutely smashed the gear to get his goals, that's about it. Any skinny kid could do the same


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> BEFORE:
> 
> - 130lbs
> 
> ...


This

He is essential a poster boy for weak frail social outcasts who believe their world is about to change by doing a few tricep kick backs.

In the 80s they were goths, in the 90s they would find solace in chatrooms, the 00s they would become hipsters.

The socially inept are now seeking roids


----------



## gavin79 (May 26, 2014)

Ashcrapper said:


> if you wanked over his photos would you tell anyone?


my wife is more into fitness than i am, and she does that for me, and she also recons zyzz looks like a rent boy...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Merkleman said:


> BEFORE:
> 
> - 130lbs
> 
> ...


 :blush:


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

i see, the whole 'zero to hero' story. the tony montana of the social networking world. if it gives people encouragement to hit the gym rather than getting up to no good then happy days. he does look like one of them protensous espadrill and jack wills wearing tobeys that i see strutting through high streets all the time, what a cnut!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Fuuk zyzz, I wanna see a fight haha


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Why you hate Zyzz;

1. He was bigger than you

2. He had more money than you

3. His multiple women put your wife/gf to shame

4. He is now immortal, talked about daily even after death

5. You will never achieve the above

Some people see this as motivation, others see it as a mirror, a reflection of how little they themselves have achieved, and it drives them mad.

It drives them that mad that they not only start insulting Zyzz, they start insulting the people who look up to him and his achievements.

I'm not a huge Zyzz fan at all, I just love the truth!!!

Jealousy lads, that's all I see here.


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

sneeky_dave said:


> Fuuk zyzz, I wanna see a fight haha


x2


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

he's a bit like a football team Zyzz. or one direction. their fans are mental too


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

Had never heard of him,watched a vid on YouTube,thought he was a tosser.

Watched a few more since,actually convinced 99% of way he acted was an act,from what I've read he was a very smart guy doing a business degree and was already making money out of his image.

I'd say he was using himself as a brand,to gain infamy and then turn it into money.

I've seen better physiques even in my gym,but he did have a talent for self promotion which most don't.

He clearly worked hard on his training and diet,on roids or not,so that's admirable considering he was an extreme ectomorph.

Saying that,still seems a tosser,just not as big a one as I first thought..


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Fuuk zyzz, I wanna see a fight haha


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

His physique wasn't that special but he was a charasmatic guy; hence the huge fanbase.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

gavin79 said:


> my wife is more into fitness than i am, and she does that for me, and she also recons zyzz looks like a rent boy...


How much would she have been willing to pay?


----------



## chronyx (Aug 22, 2010)

zyphy said:


> His physique wasn't that special but he was a charasmatic guy; hence the huge fanbase.


You think charisma means using the word cvnt 100 times in one sentence?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

WallsOfJericho said:


> How much would she have been willing to pay?


The rubber and no rubber rates preferably as one would expect doing it raw usually costs more.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

chronyx said:


> You think charisma means using the word cvnt 100 times in one sentence?


A 'sick cvnt' ofc.


----------



## chronyx (Aug 22, 2010)

zyphy said:


> A 'sick cvnt' ofc.


He went from sick cvnt to dead cvnt, that's what I call dedication to progress.

Hell yeah I'm 'mirin.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> Why you hate Zyzz;
> 
> 1. He was bigger than you
> 
> ...


I could say the same with Justin Beiber and you 

now should you put posters up on your walls and say those 13 years old girls have a point. He is a god


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I could say the same with Justin Beiber and you
> 
> now should you put posters up on your walls and say those 13 years old girls have a point. He is a god


But I don't hate Justin Beiber just because he's famous

I'm not that pathetic/jealous mate.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> But I don't hate Justin Beiber just because he's famous
> 
> I'm not that pathetic/jealous mate.


McLovin = Beliber


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> McLovin = Beliber


True say.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> But I don't hate Justin Beiber just because he's famous
> 
> I'm not that pathetic/jealous mate.


Why do you hate him then?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

saxondale said:


> Why do you hate him then?


Cos hes more ripped then him


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> Cos hes more ripped then him


Bet he fvckin is now.0% bf


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Why do you hate him then?


I don't...Nothing against the guy, never done anything to harm/hinder me.

Not a fan of his music, but that's not reason enough to 'hate him'

I guess my parents raised me to show a little respect, and not to belittle others...Apologies to those who like people to jump on the old hate bandwagon that they got going on, currently aimed at Zyzz in this thread lol


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Why dont you like his music, cos hes ripped? umirrin? yea umirrin


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> Why dont you like his music, cos hes ripped? umirrin? yea umirrin


The only thing I'm mad at is your mother for not swallowing you.

Srs.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

:lol: umad?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> :lol: umad?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> View attachment 153342


Fat face there ...... did he not train that too?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Motivation for you brah


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Not sure if above vid is merkleman (SRS)


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Fat face there ...... did he not train that too?


Unfortunately the muscles in his face grew swole from laughing at people weighing 20+KG less than him and trying to insult his physique.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i thought everyone on here hated bieber :confused1:


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Mclovin does, not me though im a belieber and im mirrin


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> Mclovin does, not me though im a belieber and im mirrin


You got a journal on here?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Paha, don't be silly!


Must be a fat 40 year old man envious of the youth.

Hemad


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

never heard of him.

is this him ??


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

zyzz is actually my idol. I would make sweet love to him if he was alive, with full eye contact, and not see it as gay


----------



## gavin79 (May 26, 2014)

not alot, she was not very impressed


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

One thing I've always wondered, how the **** did he afford it all?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Afford what mate?
> 
> Zyzz expert checking in.


AAS. Parties/clubbing. Drugs. Travelling/holidays. Everything :laugh:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> One thing I've always wondered, how the **** did he afford it all?


muscle worship? srs


----------



## Jamestuala (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't get it


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ah fair enough then, cheers :laugh: always wondered


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Right then..
> 
> Rich parents.. His dad paid 10k for him to have Veneers, so his Mom and Dad had a fair bit of cash.
> 
> ...


Remember the random friends picture I posted mate? His dad owned a software co, top trumped.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

We all love ZZYEX


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> I bet not a single person on UKM has heard of him


I have


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> I bet not a single person on UKM has heard of him


Think about that one, I'll take your money, lol

Plays in a band

Messes about with supercars for a hobby

And a nice guy to boot, bsstard has my life!


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

i always wonder what he would look like today.. obviously your not supposed to pass away in your 20s thats really sad.. its a shame really im sorry for his parents family friends etc.:no:


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

we should all light a candle tonight 7pm and close the forum for 2 minutes of silence, not sure if SRS


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

PLauGE said:


> we should all light a candle tonight 7pm and close the forum for 2 minutes of silence, not sure if SRS


100% srs


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

lets do this


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Each to their own. But he's seems a strange choice of idol.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Each to their own. But he's seems a strange choice of idol.


He gives hope to all the skinny/FAT people with no friends and no girls to then turning into some decent body with loads of friends and tons of hot girls, I don't get all the verging on homosexual appreciation for him though or why he's so special


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

havering said:


> He gives hope to all the skinny/FAT people with no friends and no girls to then turning into some decent body with loads of friends and tons of hot girls, I don't get all the verging on homosexual appreciation for him though or why he's so special


The thing these socially inept people don't quite understand is worshipping someone popular doesn't make you popular


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> The thing these socially inept people don't quite understand is worshipping someone popular doesn't make you popular


Agreed same with loads of other stuff though

If you take this that this bodybuilding endorse you will look like him

If you wear these boots this footballers wears you will play better etc


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

STOP TALKING ABOUT THIS DEAD moron! Was he a winning fitness athlete??? No! Was a successful bodybuilder no! And the guy certainly didnt have anything like a perfect body!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

havering said:


> Agreed same with loads of other stuff though
> 
> If you take this that this bodybuilding endorse you will look like him
> 
> If you wear these boots this footballers wears you will play better etc


I read a great article about predators boots the other day. When I was a kid I thought they would make you amazing lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I read a great article about predators boots the other day. When I was a kid I thought they would make you amazing lol


Didn't we all


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> STOP TALKING ABOUT THIS DEAD moron! Was he a winning fitness athlete??? No! Was a successful bodybuilder no! And the guy certainly didnt have anything like a perfect body!


Yeah well but he did have a youtube channel so nah nah nah


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/we-mirin-vol-79-forever-mirin.html


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> 'Real life story about Zyzz:
> 
> "I met Zyzz twice on the Gold Coast. Honestly, one of the best people I've ever met.
> 
> ...


Getting picked up and pumped by zzzzz. Great story. Any more stories about him in the sauna in Thai??


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> 'Real life story about Zyzz:
> 
> "I met Zyzz twice on the Gold Coast. Honestly, one of the best people I've ever met.
> 
> ...


Yeah...that didn't happen.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

LOL u love it @Merkleman


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Zyzz took it up the sh1t pipe


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Merkleman said:


>


Stronggif/10

Strongfred/10

Wouldreadagain.jpg


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Merkleman you've got the same tan brah


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> 'Real life story about Zyzz:
> 
> "I met Zyzz twice on the Gold Coast. Honestly, one of the best people I've ever met.
> 
> ...


Possibly the gayest thing I've ever read. Srs


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Yeah well but he did have a youtube channel so nah nah nah


How did he die?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> How did he die?


someone shot him because he was to shredded srs


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> How did he die?


'heart attack' in a thai sauna


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> 'heart attack' in a thai sauna


....and that is nowhere near as good as a stroke in a thai brothel....that is all


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

ausmaz said:


> ....and that is nowhere near as good as a stroke in a thai brothel....that is all


gotta get your d1ck wet bro


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Big ape said:


> gotta get your d1ck wet bro


Amen to that brother


----------



## boon808 (Jun 23, 2012)

A fine role-model!

Complete ****ing ****!


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

boon808 said:


> A fine role-model!
> 
> Complete ****ing ****!


say that 3 times in the mirror and zyzz will unleash hes aesthetics on u brah


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Big ape said:


> say that 3 times in the mirror and zyzz will unleash hes aesthetics on u brah


then bum you like the makeup wearing *** he WAS lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> 'heart attack' in a thai sauna


Wow was it aas related?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Big ape said:


> someone shot him because he was to shredded srs


Shot him with naughty custard by the looks of him...


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Wow was it aas related?


say it was due to underlying cardiac issue but all that coke, clen, probably dnp and coctail of test and tren id say it all did it part lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> say it was due to underlying cardiac issue but all that coke, clen, probably dnp and coctail of test and tren id say it all did it part lol


Most definitely did dnp scares me but really want to try it


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Most definitely did dnp scares me but really want to try it


i've done about 5-6 cycles, be smart start low and keep hydrated and cool, its not so bad as its made out cos the ppl who die are fcktards IMO


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

to be fair, Zyzz had a better physique than anyone on here.

*grabs popcorn*


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> He did though. The only person on this forum I've seen close to resemble his physique is PHMG.
> 
> I
> 
> *grabs some of SkinnyJ's popcorn*


Did he fck!


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

strong everything.

We are all going to make it.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Did he even lift?

lol u wot m8


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Love it when all the zyzz admirers come out of hiding :lol:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I've clearly missed something here,who is zyzz? I never heard of him before joining this forum


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> Zyzz is worth looking at. His head, features, shoulders, and torso have a size that attracts attention; their proportions to each other made an effect which in any male at any place would justify more than the term handsome - in his later years, he is likely to become to be known beyond his local world, the word "Roman" will be used in descriptions of him.
> 
> His legs bore out the striking and agreeable proportions of his body; and his lightness on his feet, his erectness, his easy bearing, add to the impression of physical grace and virility. His suppleness, combined with his bigness of frame, and his large, wide-set rather glowing eyes, heavy black hair, and markedly bronze complexion give him some of the handsomeness of an Indian. His courtesy as he surrenders bodybuilding advice to fellow miscers suggests genuine friendliness towards all mankind. His voice is noticeably resonant, masculine, warm. His pleasure in the attentions of the bootblack's whisk reflect a consciousness about clothes unusual in an Australian man. His manner, as he bestows a tip suggested generous good-nature, a wish to give pleasure, based on physical well-being and a sincere kindliness of heart.


Jesus that sounds like a serious case of bromance haha


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> I've clearly missed something here,who is zyzz? I never heard of him before joining this forum


Zyzz is the aesthetic god we are posting pictures of.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Zyzz is worth looking at. His head, features, shoulders, and torso have a size that attracts attention; their proportions to each other made an effect which in any male at any place would justify more than the term handsome - in his later years, he is likely to become to be known beyond his local world, the word "Roman" will be used in descriptions of him.
> 
> His legs bore out the striking and agreeable proportions of his body; and his lightness on his feet, his erectness, his easy bearing, add to the impression of physical grace and virility. His suppleness, combined with his bigness of frame, and his large, wide-set rather glowing eyes, heavy black hair, and markedly bronze complexion give him some of the handsomeness of an Indian. His courtesy as he surrenders bodybuilding advice to fellow miscers suggests genuine friendliness towards all mankind. His voice is noticeably resonant, masculine, warm. His pleasure in the attentions of the bootblack's whisk reflect a consciousness about clothes unusual in an Australian man. His manner, as he bestows a tip suggested generous good-nature, a wish to give pleasure, based on physical well-being and a sincere kindliness of heart.


You'd have a good career in ****-erotic stories.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeah kinda guessed he was the guy in the pictures but what was he? A bodybuilder?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Zyzz is worth looking at. His head, features, shoulders, and torso have a size that attracts attention; their proportions to each other made an effect which in any male at any place would justify more than the term handsome - in his later years, he is likely to become to be known beyond his local world, the word "Roman" will be used in descriptions of him.
> 
> His legs bore out the striking and agreeable proportions of his body; and his lightness on his feet, his erectness, his easy bearing, add to the impression of physical grace and virility. His suppleness, combined with his bigness of frame, and his large, wide-set rather glowing eyes, heavy black hair, and markedly bronze complexion give him some of the handsomeness of an Indian. His courtesy as he surrenders bodybuilding advice to fellow miscers suggests genuine friendliness towards all mankind. His voice is noticeably resonant, masculine, warm. His pleasure in the attentions of the bootblack's whisk reflect a consciousness about clothes unusual in an Australian man. His manner, as he bestows a tip suggested generous good-nature, a wish to give pleasure, based on physical well-being and a sincere kindliness of heart.


You forgot to add ''no ****'' at the end brah


----------



## frankie1905 (Aug 27, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> You'd have a good career in ****-erotic stories.


 :lol:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

ABCDE's life has been embelished more than the bible!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> You forgot to add ''no ****'' at the end brah


The only **** in the sauna!!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> I was stuck. Whatever i reached for i couldn't reach it. I tried to get out, but i couldn't. Then a beam of light strikes as i see someone descending from the skies. I don't recognize him as i'm blinded by the light. I see a tan person. He tells me i got you bro you can do this. At that moment i knew i would get out of my plateau. I wasn't stuck anymore, i repped those 120 incline for 8 reps like it was air. All i could see was some shredded legs, i was still being faded by the strong lightning. I asked "who are you brah?" and he replied "I am GOD". He then looked into my eyes deep, without opening his mouth he told me. Your the chosen one, he gave me instructions on how to achieve 5% bf and right before he dissapeared he whispered into my ears. Were all going to make it bro as the light faded and i noticed....it was him...impossible how? it was...
> 
> zyzz


I know your posts mainly are tongue in cheek, however for clarity please tell me you don't beleive he's 5% bf 10% possibly more like 12% + imo


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> 'thought i might aswell share this quick story about zyzz, im from canberra which is the nearest city to sydney (where zyzz lived), so alot of canberras goto sydney for music festivals and stuff, my friend told me that one of our mutual friends was telling him that he met zyzz at a festival once, apparently him and a couple other guys were chatting to these girls, then zyzz randomly came up to them peaking on pills, they said that he was super friendly and cool but they were resentful of him and they were thinking "wtf who is this ****", because as soon as he came over the girls started freaking out "OMG LOOK AT HIS ABBSS!!!" etc. and touching his stomache and **** n basically just swooning over him, this was in 2010 when not everyone knew of zyzz so they didnt know who he was, then later saw pics of him on the internet and realised that it was the guy who they had met and had stolen their girls'


Serious question.......how often do you beat one out thinking of this guy, its unhealthy at best in reality its just fookin weird


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> 16 times a day brah.


So you know then that he was a homosexual?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Yeah man.


Do you wonder what could of been had he of met you?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Best buddy's, training partners, wingmen.. Bumboys?
> 
> (No ****)


I found something to watch on telly now mate, as you were!


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

Average physique at best, and he was a MASSIVE GAY !!!!!!!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Merkleman said:


>


And then he died, why the fck is that inspiring mate?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

mig8888 said:


> Average physique at best, and he was a MASSIVE GAY !!!!!!!


Highly doubt it :laugh:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Thats it im going on fiverr and getting someone to design me some Zyzz logos and going to start selling tshirts and stringers, once done ill link on here, If you cant beat them, make money from them


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

mig8888 said:


> Average physique at best, and he was a MASSIVE GAY !!!!!!!


Average physique yet no one on here compares... Hmm intredasting.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> Average physique yet no one on here compares... Hmm intredasting.


Plenty of members on here equal if not massively surpass him.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Plenty of members on here equal if not massively surpass him.


I see no pics?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> I see no pics?


Not from you, no, strange you're still totting that 3 year old avi


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

>


Kid in pink shorts literaly psssing himself with laughter.

Meanwhile, in the bottom picture, two guys on left in much better shape get ignored


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

saxondale said:


> Kid in pink shorts literaly psssing himself with laughter.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the bottom picture, two guys on left in much better shape get ignored


you cant see what shape the other 2 lads are in sax. quit trolling :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

What's the f**got looking like these days?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Looks to have bulked a little, way over his usual 80KG now


He's definately over 6 foot now too, look at him dwarf the chair


----------

